# DVD Haul



## mordy

*What Movies do you Own On DVD ?*

i'll have to go home and count all mine up , but i thought i'd start the tread anyway


----------



## Legolas

None at all cos i skint


----------



## mordy

lol , yes i have to admit they are expensive but i am addicted to buying them!


----------



## mordy

Actually i ordered Stargate the Movie From Amazon.com so it's due somtime this week or next and i ordered the Pilot Episode of Quantum leap today too from the same place so i that will take a while , but i am looking forward to adding them to my collection


----------



## pamie

Ok I have Stargate the Movie.....stargate sg1....stargate sg1 oh and some stargate sg1....ok so I have a lot of stargate!!

I do own a few films like Sixth sence, Bone collecter, Pay it forward, the Mummy and a few I can't think of!!!


----------



## Diamond9697

hmm...off the top of my head I have Gladiator, A Knight's Tale, Mummy Returns, Happy Gilmore (it makes me laugh okay), Batman and Batman Returns, and With Honors


----------



## Highlander II

well - just got my DVD player - so i don't have too many -- but, here's what i have:

Air Force One
Amadeus (haven't watched this yet, Dad got it for me for x-mas)
American Beauty
Cruel Intentions
Highlander II: Renegade Version
The Man in the Moon (excellent movie, btw - i HIGHLY recommend this - esp if you liked "To Kill A Mockingbird")
The Princess Bride

Stargate SG-1 season 1 (5 DVDs in total)


----------



## pamie

Happy Gilmore is a great film!


----------



## Morrigan

"THE PRICE IS *WRONG* B****!" "I *hate* that Bob Barker!"

I LOVE Happy GIlmore.

Okay, I only have a few:

Stargate SG-1 Box Set
Stargate Director's Cut
The Mummy
Shawshank Redemption
X-Men
Airport '77
A Fistful of Dollars
Westside Story
Contact

I wish I had 150 like my sis, but I'm content to just borrow all of hers and not buy my own


----------



## squire

Here my tiny list (from what I can remember)

Blur (the video clips)
Blues Brothers
The Mummy
The Mummy Returns
Stargate Special Edition
Stargate Sg1 V1
Dumb and Dumber
Velvet Goldmine
Die Hard
X-Men
Dogma
Rock Horror Picture Show
Matrix
Hudson Hawk (my fave )
The Who live at the Royal Albert Hall
and I think thats it!

Then there is my brother, who has about 170 dvds at the moment!!!


----------



## dmalfoy

Don't really have that many:
Shreck
Rush hour 2
Planet of the apes
Blade
Toy Story
Toy Story2


----------



## squire

The start to a fine collection


----------



## Highlander II

the biggest problems w/ DVDs - they're expensive - 

yeah - sure, sometimes you can catch 'em pretty cheap, but many are running for $25.00 -- eeek! nope, not gonna spend more than $20.00 -- $10.00 is better ---- but not $25 or $20! -- they're just movies! and i KNOW it doesn't cost Disney any more to make Snow White than it does Rysher/etc. to make Highlander! grrrrr


----------



## mordy

Okay this is my BIG DVD collection

Stargate Season 1 Boxset  Vol 1-5
Stargate Season 2 (Complete) Vol 1-7
Blues Brothers
Risky Business
Nothing to Loose
Friday + Next Friday
Platoon
Shaft
Midnight Oil Collection (Video Clips)
Coyote Ugly
The Matrix
Starwars Episode I
American Pie 1
Caddy Shack
Gone in 60 Seconds
Whatever it Takes
Kidergarten Cop
Dogma
Excalibur
Mission Impossible 2
The Sum of us
Star trek : First Contact
Star trek : Generations
Star Trek : 6 the Undiscovered Country
Austin Powers 1
Austin Powers 2 The Spy who Shagged me
Trains planes and Automobiles
Road Trip
The WaterBoy
MIB
The 6th Day
Time Cop
Shrek
Hackers
Blue Streak
Go
National Lampoons Vacation
Pimary Colours
Rush Hour
Smokey And the Bandit 
Bad Boys


----------



## peachy

since i only bought my dvd player in the summer i don't have that
many films here's what i have
gladiator
the mummy
the mummy returns.
and two stargate dvd's
...peachy


----------



## DarkCity545

i own a 160 DVDs i don't think padders will appreciate the long list.


----------



## squire

Oh yeah, add Star Wars Episode 1 to my list 
I cant believe I forgot it!


----------



## mordy

Well i can add another 3 to that list , i got Bridget jones' diary , American History X & Driven i got all them 3 days ago


----------



## mordy

> _Originally posted by squire _
> *Oh yeah, add Star Wars Episode 1 to my list
> I cant believe I forgot it! *



thats one of the best dvd's i've seen ever produced


----------



## jsc

Amistad.... I cry every time I see it...  Staring Morgan Freeman and Anthony Hopkins.......
Elizabeth
The guys have a lot... but thoes two are mine!


----------



## Arwen

ok here are my faves:

Shrek
Rush Hour 2
Miss Congeniality
Spaceballs
The Cell
Romeo Must Die
The Replacements
Top Gun


----------



## mordy

Man Top Gun rules


----------



## nic

At the moment I've only got:

Bridget Jones Diary
The Mummy (Box set) One and Two
Hannibal
Cat's and Dogs (I love that cat!!!!!)

I went shopping today, but couldnt see anything good in the sales


----------



## bummer

I love The Replacements!!  It's my guilty pleasure 

Our collection is varied and all -inclusive

Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker, got that yesterday
Pride and Prejudice (love Colin Firth!)  ---The Princess Diaries 
Toy Story, 1 and 2 ---Brigitte Jone's Diary  ---A Walk in the Clouds 
Me, Myself, and Irene (ick!!)  ---Rocky Horror Picture Show 
Stargate Season one set (WHEN is Season 2 coming out??!!!)
Stargate Volume one  ---Wrath of the Ninja  ---Final Fantasy  ---Men In Black  
Shrek  ---Dinosaur    --Willow         --The Grinch...      --Snow White ---Three to Tango      
Little Mermaid 2  ---Secret of Nimh 
Highlander I          ---Cadfael---Akira  ---Army of Darkness  
Evil Dead II    (I don't have ED !??? Got to do something about that!!)
The Replacement Killers ---The Venus Wars ---Demon City
The Sopranos Season one, volume one  ---Robotech gift set


----------



## Arwen

ohhhh the rocky horror picture show is good


----------



## markpud

My DVDs.... see here http://www.dvdprofiler.com/mc.asp?alias=markpud


----------



## Arwen

ooohhh trainspotting is good...... wasnt that one of Ewan MacGregor's first films?


----------



## markpud

yup! He probably wasn't the most famous person in it when I bought it (Robert Carlyle prob was)


----------



## mordy

> _Originally posted by bummer _
> *I love The Replacements!!  It's my guilty pleasure
> 
> Our collection is varied and all -inclusive
> 
> Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker, got that yesterday
> Pride and Prejudice (love Colin Firth!)  ---The Princess Diaries
> Toy Story, 1 and 2 ---Brigitte Jone's Diary  ---A Walk in the Clouds
> Me, Myself, and Irene (ick!!)  ---Rocky Horror Picture Show
> Stargate Season one set (WHEN is Season 2 coming out??!!!)
> Stargate Volume one  ---Wrath of the Ninja  ---Final Fantasy  ---Men In Black
> Shrek  ---Dinosaur    --Willow         --The Grinch...      --Snow White ---Three to Tango
> Little Mermaid 2  ---Secret of Nimh
> Highlander I          ---Cadfael---Akira  ---Army of Darkness
> Evil Dead II    (I don't have ED !??? Got to do something about that!!)
> The Replacement Killers ---The Venus Wars ---Demon City
> The Sopranos Season one, volume one  ---Robotech gift set *




Cool you got a nice set there Bummer


----------



## dankwellthethir

My most recent purchase was the 20th anniversary dvd for Mad Max.  I'd say that it has instantly catapulted to the top of my dvd favorites.  Worth owning if only for the original Aussie dialog.  Some of my other faves include Blade Runner (director's cut) Gladiator and Total Recall.


----------



## Tabitha

Region1:

Stargate Season 1
The Score (love Ed Norton)
Requiem for a Dream
Titan AE
Thirteen Days
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


Region 2:

Stargate Vol 1-19 (up to end of season 4)
Grosse Pointe Blank
The Matrix (along with TPM, everyone with access to a dvd player should own this movie!)
Fight Club
First Contact
Toy Story 2

I have loads more region 2 ones at home - I ownly brought a few with me travelling...


----------



## Arwen

ooohhhhh im happy now!!! my lovely family is gunna order me the box limited edition set of all The Crow movies!!!!


----------



## Highlander II

i just added 2 more to my collection -- but i can only remember 10 Things I Hate About You --- i got another one, but for the life of me i can't remember what it is ---

i also have Buffy season 1 --- (b/c FX sux and cuts out about 4 minutes of episode grrrrr)


----------



## Arwen

oohhh yay!!!!


----------



## Tabitha

I have buffy season two and three at home  - they are out in europe first, like the SG1 dvds.  They are really great, I think I spent about a week watching all the eps in a row, classic stuff....


----------



## Highlander II

ok - the other movie i bought was Subway - starring Christopher Lambert (he's billed as Christophe Lambert) --- i've only watched about 1/2 of it -- so i'm not sure what to tell you about it --- it's pretty good tho --- and it's in French


----------



## Dave

We only have

Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone
Cats and Dogs

I'm working on it  

I do have a cabinet overflowing with VHS Videos though.


----------



## Tabitha

I have spent a lot of money on dvd's since the last time I posted in here...  I can't help it though, my local Roger's video store does _really_ good deals on 'previously viewed' movies - like 10 bucks (which is about Â£4.50).

From them I have bought:
Unbreakable
Vanilla Sky
Heartbreakers (love Sigourney!)
Heist
Training Day

I have also picked up Tron, and had Angel seasons one and two sent over from the UK.  Going home soon, and looking forward to watching all my old faves again   And to buying the LOTR 4 disc set & the Attack of the CLones DVD!


----------



## Shaun

I don't have many DVD's yet. I just have;
Buffy season 3 (part 2)
Angel season 1 (part 1)
Lord of the Rings: the Fellowship of the Ring

I plan on getting the rest of the box sets aswell as other seasons, but its hard without money.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Shaun _
> *but its hard without money. *


You can say that again - it's times like these that I find credit cards very useful... followed by living on spaghetti hoops for months so I can make payments


----------



## Bayleaf48

I've got 'Driven', 'Atlantis: The Lost Empire', 'Jumanji, 'The Mask Of Zorro', 'Asterix & Obelix Take On Ceasar', 'Thunderbirds Are Go!' & 'Thunderbird 6'


----------



## darkjedi77

Episode I
Jaws
Halloween 1,2,4,5,6
Friday the 13th 1,6
Galaxyquest
Jumanji
Addams family 1,2
Lethal Weapon 1-4
Godfather trilogy
Harry Potter
Dungeons & Dragons
Something about mary
cable guy
me, myself, and irene
frequency
christmas vacation
the others
the abyss
from hell
amityville horror
the omen
the exorcist
poltergiest
memphis belle
patriot
gladiator
braveheart
jeepers creepers
3000 miles to graceland
titan ae
emperor's new groove
transformers season 1
transformers the movie
tombstone
true grit
saving pvt ryan
the matrix
aliens
hannibal
the thing
riding in cars with boys
the birdcage
dueces wild
lord of the rings
blade
ghostbusters
american pie 1,2
scary movie
point break
silver bullet
dead zone
meet the parents
zoolander
interview with the vampire
starship troopers
gone with the wind
highlander
big trouble in little china
chicken run
snow day
sleepy hollow
nutty professor II
dr. doolittle II
rush hour 2
enemy at the gates
star trek 1,2,6
heartbreakers
cats & dogs
stargate
princess bride
the grinch
grumpy old men
grumpier old men
the replacements
the great escape
predator
dune

 I have alot more, I just can't think of them now.


----------



## Bayleaf48

That sure is a lot darkjedi!


----------



## Legolas

LOTR
Tomb Raider
Bridget Jones
A knights Tale (X 2 4 sum reason! )
Moulin Rouge
Matrix
Gladiator

:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Recently got Disney's 'Pocahontas' aswell

:blush:


----------



## Krystal

I'm beginning my collection so right now I have Someone Like You and Highlander:End Game. 

My other are series collection: Andromeda and Stargate Season 1 and 2. 

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48

I only really get films that i want & so that's why I don't have many on D.V.D, but do ahve a fair few on video though

:blush:


----------



## Smitty

*Smitty's DVDs* 

Enjoy!

-cs


----------



## Bayleaf48

That sure is a fair few there Smitty

I haven't got 'Atlantis: The Lost Empire' any more

:blush:


----------



## Shaun

> _Originally posted by Shaun _
> *I don't have many DVD's yet. I just have;
> Buffy season 3 (part 2)
> Angel season 1 (part 1)
> Lord of the Rings: the Fellowship of the Ring
> *


I now have *Angel season 1 (part 2)*. Woohoo, a full season.


----------



## Bayleaf48

I know that this isn't film, but I do have the complete 'Thunderbirds' & a review of the F1 2000 season on D.V.D aswell

Also got 'Pocahontas' aswell

:blush:


----------



## sweetbabe

we have 
Bridget Jones Diary
Cruel Intentions
Pearl Habour
Spy game
Hamlet (new updated version)
Save the last dance


----------



## Shaun

Wooo, I've now got TLOTR:TFOTR SE DVD E (The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring Special Extended Digital Video Disc Edition). It's so much easier when you use acronyms .


----------



## GOLLUM

Seeing as we have a regular book haul thread I thought members may like to post any new DVDs they have purchased or received of late.

Today I got quite a few on sale....

*Studio Ghibli:*

Howl's Moving Castle
Spirited Away
Princess Monoke
Porco Rosso

*Miss Marple:*

By The Pricking Of Thumbs
The Moving Finger
Sleeping Murder
The Stratford Mystery

*Amicus* - The studio that dripped blood (Box Set): *Including Audio Commentary

The City Of The Dead - 1959
Dr Terrors House Of Horrors - 1965
The House That Dripped Blood - 1970
Asylum - 1972
And Now The Screaming Starts - 1973
The Beast Must Die - 1974

To be honest I've only seen one of the films in this set, The Beast Must Die and that was 20 years ago!

A nice haul IMO....


----------



## Adasunshine

This has been tried before, I hope it takes off this time...

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/10347-film-hauls.html

Recently I've bought some Disney-Pixar DVD's in the form of a box set which is just ACE! and completely represents the child in me.

Sadly, that's been it for me... the book thing's been taking over...

xx


----------



## GOLLUM

OH I didn't know it had been done before.

Maybe we should sticky it this time...


----------



## Culhwch

Recently picked up _Stargate_, _Hellboy_, and _Elizabeth._


----------



## Adasunshine

GOLLUM said:


> OH I didn't know it had been done before.
> 
> Maybe we should sticky it this time...


 
The only reason I knew is because I took part in what _was _the most recent thread.  

I'm up for stickying it, makes good sense! 

xx


----------



## GOLLUM

Today I picked up on sale...

*Neverwhere - 6 part BBC series* - Neil Gaiman incl. commentary from Neil. *never seen this before!

*Studio Ghibli:*

*Grave Of The Fireflies* - special 2 disc set *Suppposedly one of the most poignant war films ever made.
*Nausicaa Of The Valley Of The Wind*


----------



## clovis-man

GOLLUM said:


> Today I got quite a few on sale....
> 
> *Studio Ghibli:*
> 
> Howl's Moving Castle
> Spirited Away
> Princess Monoke
> Porco Rosso


 
If you're getting into the films of Hayao Miyazaki, why not see if you can also get "My Neighbor Totoro" and "Kiki's Delivery Service"? They are both every bit as good (IMHO) as "Spirited Away", which gets much acclaim from pundits. I thought "Howl's Moving Castle" was a notch below. But they are all pretty good. the visual imagery, if nothing else, is well worthwhile.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Adasunshine

GOLLUM said:


> Today I picked up on sale...
> 
> *Neverwhere - 6 part BBC series* - Neil Gaiman incl. commentary from Neil. *never seen this before!


 
Beware the series...

Contrary to most, I actually enjoyed it but it was written before the book and Gaiman then wrote the book because he was unhappy with the way the TV series turned out...

Just to warn you in case you're expecting a fairly good adaptation...

xx


----------



## GOLLUM

Thanks Ada, I didn't know that!

@Jim, they had those there as well, so I can get them next time I'm there. In fact they sem to have pretty much the entire collection that's currently available on DVD.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm pretty much addicted to _Othello_ in all forms, and the other day I perused the DVD sale at university and came across the DVD of _Othello_, the one with Ian McKellen as Iago. Bought it immediately!


----------



## littlemissattitude

GOLLUM said:


> The House That Dripped Blood - 1970



  I remember seeing this when it first was out in theaters.  I recall liking it a lot.


----------



## Quokka

I posted a little while ago that this father's day over here seemed to be all about DVD's, mainly war and the duke but I was able to pick up a 3 in 1 with _The Island_, _2001_ and _Blade Runner_ in it. None of which I had watched, _The Island_ didnt impress me but no suprise _Blade Runner_ certainly did and I'm glad I now own it as even though I rarely rewatch movies I think this is one I will want to have another look at, still to watch 2001.

I also bought the extended tv release version of _Dune_, luckily I got it very cheap as whatever the new graphics add to understanding the storyline they detract from the story as a whole be just being so badly done. I've watched this in 30-45 minutes installments and the case is likely to get very dusty before its pulled back out.


----------



## McMurphy

Pride and Prejudice (2006)

Go ahead.  Make fun of me.


----------



## GOLLUM

McMurphy said:


> Pride and Prejudice (2006)
> 
> Go ahead. Make fun of me.


Why? It's a classic worth watching....


----------



## Overread

Well Snow reminded me that this list existed so my last haul:
Elfin Lied complete collection - so sad
Laputa Castle in the Sky - much needed after watching the Elfin


----------



## HoopyFrood

Just ordering some books on the internet when I saw that the third series of *Hustle* (love that programme) was lurking in my shopping basket from way back when. And as it had gone down to thirteen pounds, decided to buy it. Woo.


----------



## j d worthington

Hmmm, thought I'd posted this somewhere, but...

Received in the mail the other day Vol. 4 of the H. P. Lovecraft Collection, *Pickman's Model* -- 3 different versions of the Lovecraft tale, with two short films inspired by his work as well as an interview with Ramsey Campbell and Lovecraftian scholar/anthologist/editor/writer Robert M. Price:

Lurker Films&mdash;Lovecraft, Cthulhu, Poe, Weird Tales, Movies, FIlms, DVDs

Some very interesting and intriguing takes on the tale on there... one of which was filmed around my old stomping grounds.....


----------



## ravenus

Small but pleasing haul:

*The Host - 2-disc CE
M - 2-disc (Criterion)
3 Films by Hiroshi Teshigahara - Pitfall, Woman in The Dunes, The Face of Another (Criterion)*
* Life in The Undergrowth (BBC docu series)*


----------



## GOLLUM

Received for Christmas today:

*Sound Of Music.*

Sure it's old hat but I like the music in this...


----------



## Allegra

Received Leonard Bernstein's Mahler symphonies collection. Yummy!


----------



## Foxbat

Got Akira Kurosawa's _Ran _which I've never seen but, apparently, is King Lear set in feudal Japan. I'm looking forward to finding the time to watch this one.


----------



## Adasunshine

Disney's The Jungle Book Special Edition
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

Blokee got Eddie Izzard MMVI

xx


----------



## ravenus

Foxbat said:


> Got Akira Kurosawa's _Ran _which I've never seen but, apparently, is King Lear set in feudal Japan. I'm looking forward to finding the time to watch this one.


Oh it's a brilliant movie. Superb direction by Kurosawa and a great performance from the great Tatsuya Nakadai. Also check out *Kagemusha* if you haven't already.


----------



## Foxbat

ravenus said:


> Oh it's a brilliant movie. Superb direction by Kurosawa and a great performance from the great Tatsuya Nakadai. Also check out *Kagemusha* if you haven't already.


 
I have _Kagemusha_ - a great movie. In fact, it was the prime mover in my tracking down a copy of _Ran_


----------



## sanityassassin

I got 4 Kevin Smith's movies 

Clerks X special edition
Clerks 2
Jay and Silent Bob strike back
Mallrats

also got some Simpson DVD's


----------



## j d worthington

Just received in the post: the unrated director's cut of *From Beyond*....

Haven't seen this film since it came out originally, so I'm more than a little curious about what the differences are....


----------



## ravenus

There's a bit more footage of the pineal gland getting chomped off and a couple other slight additions. But the real difference is in the restored video quality with the correct aspect ratio that reveals the full gaudy glory of this classic.


----------



## j d worthington

It's an odd one. As I said, I recall being impressed by certain things, but not that much by the film as a whole. Seeing it now, I'd have to say it's much better than I felt at the time, and much more of a thoughtful film than I'd recalled. (Yes, it is rather nasty at times, but the actual gore element is surprisingly slight, given the incidents of the film....) Certainly a much darker film than Re-animator, with the majority of the humor of a quite different quality; much more symbolic and ironic overall....


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Most of the time I buy very few DVDs, but between Christmas presents and a 3 for 2 sale at Borders, I've acquired this week:

_Stardust_
_Emma_ (the Kate Beckinsale version, not the Gwyneth Paltrow)
Reduced Shakespeare, _The Complete Works of Shakespeare_
_Sleeping Beauty_, Paris Opera Ballet
_North and South_ (the one based on Mrs. Gaskell's book, _not_ the turgid Civil War novel of the same name by John Jakes)


----------



## AE35Unit

My dear Helen brought home a copy of John Carpenters The Thing last night. Page 2.99 for it or summat like that. Cool film!


----------



## Overread

recently got the complete collection of Faulty Towers and The 300
and a laugh was had and many a body was piled high


----------



## HoopyFrood

I've been meaning to watch *300* for a long time now (it's seems delightfully gory and stylised, my kind of thing indeed) and your post above, OR, made me go out and buy it today. You owe me £6


----------



## AE35Unit

been meaning to watch 300 too, but someonme told me it was the biggest waste of 3 hours of their life


----------



## harryfielder

Got the Laurel and Hardy box set for xmas...A lot of viewing to do...

Aitch,


----------



## Overread

HoopyFrood said:


> I've been meaning to watch *300* for a long time now (it's seems delightfully gory and stylised, my kind of thing indeed) and your post above, OR, made me go out and buy it today. You owe me £6



so you really don't want me to tell you that I got All of Mad Max and FF The Spirits Within from Tescos who are doing a total wash out of thier DVD stocks.



AE35Unit said:


> been meaning to watch 300 too, but someonme told me it was the biggest waste of 3 hours of their life



yah - some mad people said the same of LotR - we just like to nod politly and hurry past those people


----------



## AE35Unit

***************  yah - some mad people said the same of LotR - we just like to nod politly and hurry past those people
*************** 
Well i love LOTR,have the box set,but i might not like 300,you never know. It looks suitably dark and nasty tho so... 
Apparently there's a nasty scene where they murder a lot of children,I'd find that hard to watch


----------



## Overread

hmm - a child does die, but I don't recall a scene like that in the film - the only comparable scene is a village nailed to a tree - seen at a distance and only after the event has happened - and the people are dead


----------



## AE35Unit

how on earth do you nail a village to a tree?


----------



## Overread

well I meant villigers of a village to a tree

and have you not seen Ewokes?


----------



## AE35Unit

Err, you mean Star Wars, Episode......VI? (had to think there!) Yes, many times! Have them all on DVD


----------



## clovis-man

Allegra said:


> Received Leonard Bernstein's Mahler symphonies collection. Yummy!


 
I think his Adagietto from the 5th is the best version of all. But I also like anything conducted by Horenstein. And Karajan seemed to be able to do a creditable job with Mahler.

Jim


----------



## AE35Unit

Finally got Dark Star,which I've never seen! Also got War of the Worlds,the original. The only film where I have 2 versions!


----------



## Allegra

clovis-man said:


> I think his Adagietto from the 5th is the best version of all. But I also like anything conducted by Horenstein. And Karajan seemed to be able to do a creditable job with Mahler.
> 
> Jim


 
Can't comment on Horenstein as I don't have any recordings of his. But I agree with you on the Adagietto of the 5th and Karajan. I Also like Chicago Symphony Orchestra's Mahler for their strong brass.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ordered the third series of *The Mighty Boosh* last night. Yay.


----------



## Adasunshine

Lee Evans Boxset for Mother's Day... awww

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood

That's quite the present! I love Lee Evans. I have all the DVDs that would come in the box set (I think...)

I didn't buy these myself, but my uncle gave me *Dark Water* and the *Doll Master*. He's not keen on films with subtitles, but as I rather like them and really enjoy the creepy East Asian films that are in the similar ilk of *The Ring* and et al, I asked for them.


----------



## Foxbat

Managed to get my grubby paws on one I've been looking for  a long time - namely Alan Bleasedale's *GBH* on DVD. Drama, madness and corruption at its finest and it's mine, all mine I tell you!


----------



## Allegra

Received *Evgeny Kissin - Plays Schubert/Brahms/Bach/Liszt/Gluck*. Another film of Kissin by classical music film maker Christopher Nupen. Recorded in studio back in 1990, not sure why it's released just now. It's a platter of supremely divine performances, especially the Schubert-Liszt 5 Lieder and Schubert 'Wanderer' Fantasy, immensely beautiful. Kissin is a true keyboard poet.


----------



## j d worthington

Picked up the latest volume in the _H. P. Lovecraft Collection_: *Strange Aeons: The Thing on the Doorstep*; as well as _The Weird Tales Collection_, vol. 1: *The Yellow Sign and Others*....


----------



## Nesacat

Just the one which I brought back from London. And it's not from the pirates either. Terry Pratchett's *Hogfather*. Have not had a chance to watch it yet though.


----------



## ravenus

*HP Lovecraft's From Beyond **(Director's Cut) **- Stuart Gordon* 
*Aliens SE - James Cameron*


----------



## Foxbat

This is a bit obscure (but I do love the obscure) *Panzer - Germany's Ultimate War Machine.*

What I really like about this DVD is the inclusion of a little-seen training film from 1943. I now know how to stop a Panther Tank with just a machine gun and a hand grenade. 

Bound to come in handy someday


----------



## Allegra

Nesacat said:


> Just the one which I brought back from London. And it's not from the pirates either. Terry Pratchett's *Hogfather*. Have not had a chance to watch it yet though.


 
You're in for a treat Nesa. I loved it!


----------



## Highlander II

Bought recently?  Define 'recent'.  

*Law & Order: SVU* - season 6 is the last thing I bought on DVD.  

Sadly, it may be the last thing I buy until season 4 of *House, MD* releases this summer, b/c I am scrounging up my pennies for vacation. *g*


----------



## Foxbat

*It Came From Outer Space.* Been meaning to get this one for a while and now I finally have


----------



## Foxbat

Herman Wouk's *War And Remembrance *(the first seven parts) has finally arrived. Now I'm just waiting on the next boxed set to complete the collection. Hours of viewing


----------



## HoopyFrood

Had a small DVD haul for the heck of it while browsing Amazon:

- *Night Watch *(I do love this film).
- *Ring trilogy*. A four disc edition of the three Japanese films. Woot.


----------



## GOLLUM

From the Video library....

*The Bat* - starring Vincent Price

And bought...

Castle Of The Air & Kiki's Delivery Serivce to round off my Ghibli collection.


----------



## AE35Unit

Helen brought home a copy of Hedwig and the angry Inch last night. Strangely good film,we had it on VHS and now we have it on DVD!


----------



## clovis-man

Foxbat said:


> *It Came From Outer Space.* Been meaning to get this one for a while and now I finally have


 
Great 1950s SF movie. Originally released in 3-D. Screenplay by Ray Bradbury. Glorious black & white. What's not to like?


----------



## Foxbat

clovis-man said:


> Great 1950s SF movie. Originally released in 3-D. Screenplay by Ray Bradbury. Glorious black & white. What's not to like?


 
I agree. Watched and really enjoyed it.

Now awaiting the arrival of the complete *World At War* Boxed set (Amazon are selling it at around half the original price - £40). Can't wait.


----------



## AE35Unit

Helen brought home a copy of Poltergeist yesterday. A classic for less than a fiver!


----------



## ravenus

*Walking with Dinosaurs* - The BBC program that looks at the life of dinos (recreated with CGI)


----------



## AE35Unit

ravenus said:


> *Walking with Dinosaurs* - The BBC program that looks at the life of dinos (recreated with CGI)



 Cool,i got that too. Also walking with beasts. They did one set in the prehistoric seas too,can't remember the name tho.


----------



## ravenus

I also got the BFI DVD of *The Innocents*. I had the barebones Fox DVD before but this one had some bonuses I really wanted to have. Jack Clayton's short film adaptation of Nikolai Gogol's *The Overcoat* was in itself worth the price of admission.


----------



## Foxbat

Just got (and watched) a documentary - *Jonestown: The Life and Death of* *the Peoples Temple*. I don't think there's anything that scares me more than a megalomaniac.

Also recently received *The Man Who Laughs.* Been meaning to get this for a while and looking forward to finding some time to watch it.


----------



## ravenus

*Star Wars Trilogy** (4 disc set)
**M*A*S*H - Season 1
**M*A*S*H - Season 2
**Ghost in the Shell SE (2-disc)**
Ninja Scroll 10th Ann Ed** (2-disc)
The Castle of Cagliostro SE
**Perfect Blue
**Adventures of Brisco County Jr. - The Complete Series
**The Godfather DVD Collection* *(4-disc set)*
*Apocalypse Now: The Complete Dossier **(2-disc set)
The Mummy UE (2-disc)
The Science of Sleep

*


----------



## Foxbat

ravenus said:


> *Star Wars Trilogy** (4 disc set)*
> *M*A*S*H - Season 1*
> *M*A*S*H - Season 2*
> *Ghost in the Shell SE (2-disc)*
> *Ninja Scroll 10th Ann Ed** (2-disc)*
> *The Castle of Cagliostro SE*
> *Perfect Blue*
> *Adventures of Brisco County Jr. - The Complete Series*
> *The Godfather DVD Collection* *(4-disc set)*
> *Apocalypse Now: The Complete Dossier **(2-disc set)*
> *The Mummy UE (2-disc)*
> *The Science of Sleep*


Errr. Did somebody win the lottery?


----------



## j d worthington

ravenus said:


> I also got the BFI DVD of *The Innocents*. I had the barebones Fox DVD before but this one had some bonuses I really wanted to have. Jack Clayton's short film adaptation of Nikolai Gogol's *The Overcoat* was in itself worth the price of admission.


 
Hadn't been keeping up with this thread lately. Now I'm going to have to try to track down a copy of *The Innocents* -- lovely film, beautiful performances... one of _the_ classic ghostly tales of the cinema... _and_ an adaptation of Gogol's "The Overcoat"? How can I _not???_


----------



## ravenus

Foxbat said:


> Errr. Did somebody win the lottery?


Ah no, I'd been ordering these from Feb onwards but had them delivered to a relative in the US, and he made the India trip only now.


----------



## Ice fyre

I just picked up Dr who season 2 for 25 quid and have got me beady eye on Season3 though thats 35 so I'm still hovering on it.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Really enjoying *Peep Show* at the moment, so on one of those spur buying bouts I have on Amazon (that website will be the bankruptcy (isn't bankruptcy a random word to spell?) of me) I bought the box set of series one to four. Woot.


----------



## yngvi

We recently got a new stereo to connect to the computer/tv in the lounge so I recently bought music dvd's of Steve Marriott live in London and Stackridge - The Forbidden City.


----------



## AE35Unit

Yesterday Helen brought home a copy of The Stand,4 disk set. Last time i watched this was in the 90s when my sister rented it out thenforgot about it. We ended up staying up till about 3am trying to keep our eyes open to get it watched before it had to go back!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Picked up

*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire*
*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix*
*The Bourne Ultimatum*


----------



## woodsman

The Bourne Trilogy came with my phone!
DVDs:
*Insomnia*
*Donnie Darko*
*Metropolis*
Thats about all.


----------



## Constantine Opal

For fear of sounding like a complete child... 

Daffy Duck 'The Best Of' (with the all important fantastic Duck Amuck)
James & The Giant Peach
Sense and Sensibility
Muppet Christmas Carol (the definitive version in my book!)
Spawn (ahem...cough...let's just gloss over this one eh?!)
9 and a Half Weeks (because it's a very good film and nothing else!!!! *blushes*

and recently in a DVD boxset on sale, Supernatural, Seasons 1 and 2. All the rest were VHS videos for 60p each from the League of Friends shop in the hospital I work in. Bargain much!!


----------



## Tillane

Childish?  Couldn't possibly comment.

*tries to hide copies of Willo The Wisp and Danger Mouse behind his back*


----------



## Ice fyre

I think the Muppet Christmas Carol is brilliant, thing is it technically is the closest (if you ignore the penguins frogs and other anmals) as it has a narrator. You really cant dis Daffy either, hmmm, theres a complete of all his cartoons? Is it on play or Amazon? think my wife would love it!

Dangermouse was the greatest ever secret agent!


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh i love daffy and co,you.re never too old for cartoons!
Suckering suckertash!


----------



## AE35Unit

Ice fyre said:


> Dangermouse was the greatest ever secret agent!



Oh definitely! They need to show him more on TV,haven't had a Dangermouse fix for years!


----------



## Happy Joe

Time to update the movies again;
Rambo (good)
Beowulf (fair)
Allan Quartermain and the Temple of Skulls (definitely low budget; poor)
In the Name of the King (fair)
Jumper (fair)
AVP Requiem (fair; better than expected)

Enjoy!


----------



## Adasunshine

The Swarm...

... don't ask!

xx


----------



## Happy Joe

Hit Man (good; better than expected)
Revolver (fair to poor; attempts to mess with viewer's mind)
National Treasure (fair)
Sands of Oblivion (Poor; the storyline had potiential)

Enjoy!

(Edit) the "Avoid these movies..." thread inspired me to post my rating system;
Excellent - worth seeing multiple times; definitely a worth addition to the DVD library.
Good - worth seeing in the theater, worth renting, depending on preference; worthy of a DVD purchase.
Fair - depending on preference; worth seeing in the theater, worth renting the movie but may not be worth purchasing the DVD/wait for it to appear in the discount bins.
Poor - only rent these if you are a fan of low budget flicks (most people should avoid these)
Stinker - avoid these; not worth the time wasted


----------



## littlemissattitude

I don't usually go out and buy a lot of DVDs at a time, but I was in a shopping mood yesterday, I guess.  There was also a sale, 4 for $20.  Predictably I found five I wanted.  But one was only $3.99 aside from the sale, so I went ahead and bought it.

They are:

_Zodiac_ - Robert Downey, Jr. and Jake Gyllenhaal (long and intricate, and not a perfect film, but interesting...especially because I've read the two books it was based on)

_Hairspray_ - John Travolta, Christopher Walken, Michelle Pfeiffer and Queen Latifah, among others (I don't like Travolta at all, but this is a good movie, and it is actually possible to forget that it's him dressed up like a woman)

_The Last King of Scotland_ - Forest Whitaker (I haven't seen this one yet, but it comes highly recommended)

_Blue Collar Comedy Tour Rides Again_ - Jeff Foxworthy, Bill Engvall, Ron White, and Larry the Cable Guy (not a big fan of the Cable Guy, but Bill Engvall is really, really funny)

And the fifth, _Wordplay_, which is a documentary about crossword puzzles and puzzle competitions.  Sound boring?  Believe, it isn't.  This is a great documentary which, among other things, reveals that the _Daily Show_'s Jon Stewart is a crossword fanatic.


----------



## Foxbat

littlemissattitude said:


> I
> 
> _The Last King of Scotland_ - Forest Whitaker (I haven't seen this one yet, but it comes highly recommended)


 
Forest Whitaker is simply immense (and chilling) in this movie. Probably his best ever performance.

Me? I just got myself a Laurel & Hardy collection (just a small six disc set, not the really expensive complete-all-they-ever-made set). 

They still make me laugh


----------



## littlemissattitude

Foxbat said:


> Me? I just got myself a Laurel & Hardy collection (just a small six disc set, not the really expensive complete-all-they-ever-made set).
> 
> They still make me laugh



I love Laurel & Hardy.  They've been showing their films on Turner Classic Movies on Saturday mornings.  I'm waiting for them to get to "The Music Box", which is my favorite...it's a short, but it's just about perfect.  I'm sitting here trying to keep from giggling just thinking about it.


----------



## Serin

Ghost Whisperer. 1st series.
Quatermass and the Pit.
Dracula Prince of Darkness
And last but not least,
Portrait of Jennie.


----------



## BookStop

The first 3 seasons of Weeds. Watched season 1 - it's really good, and I'm looking forward to other 2.


----------



## Foxbat

Got _Zorro's Fighting Legion_, _The Master Key_ and _The Fighting Marines. _
 I love those old serials


----------



## clovis-man

I got the complete DVD set of *The Prisoner*. Can't believe it's been 40 years since I first saw these.


----------



## Allegra

*Immortal beloved* - quite good. I found Gary Oldman is truly a versatile actor.


----------



## Adasunshine

Doctor Who (new) Series 1, 2 & 3.

xx


----------



## ravenus

*Blue Planet* - BBC series


----------



## Foxbat

All Five seasons of Babylon 5. 

I am an extremely happy couch potato


----------



## Happy Joe

Recently;
Ironman (decent (fair) for a comic book movie)
Indiana Jones - Crystal skull  (fair, liked it better on the tube than at the theater).
Doomsday (good, Best non-zombie EOTW movie since Road Warrior; a combination of the Mad Max movies, Damnation alley and female hero Scifi; definitely worth a look if you like this sort of thing (I do)).
Stargate Continuum (fair)
The Happening (fair but it felt, to me,  like something was missing at the end).

Enjoy


----------



## Overread

Foxbat said:


> All Five seasons of Babylon 5.
> 
> I am an extremely happy couch potato


 
see you in a few weeks then


----------



## GOLLUM

Picked up the remaining 2 volumes of Inspector Morse. I now have all 33 episodes of Morse plus Vols I - VI of David Suchet's Hercule Poirot.


----------



## ktabic

Overread said:


> see you in a few weeks then



Nah, you can get through them in a week, if you avoid minor inconveniences such as sleep.

BSG Season 4 acquired here


----------



## Constantine Opal

Just purchased Steamboy, Howl's Moving Castle and an animated Ironman fillum. Meant to buy Tales from Earthsea, but being the sieve-head I am, completely forgot. Doh!


----------



## J-Sun

I mentioned this on another thread (I think the last-movie-seen one) but the last DVD I got was a used DVD of 2010 to replace my VHS. I don't buy a whole lot of DVDs.


----------



## Foxbat

Just got _Life In The Undergrowth. _One of the BBC's best ever nature series. Utterly fascinating


----------



## Celeritas

Foxbat said:


> Just got _Life In The Undergrowth. _One of the BBC's best ever nature series. Utterly fascinating



funny..I am watching that this very minute. I LOVE David Attenborough! He is like the cutest old guy EVAR!


as to hauls I just pulled in a rather substantial one as the ma n pap DVD rental store decided to have a fifty to seventy five percent off sale on movies. 

the Brave One 
There will be Blood 
the Golden Compass
Planet Terror
Death Proof(this movie rocks...especially Zoe Bell)
No Country for Old men
Complete Boxed Set O the Python series plus Life of Brian
Both seasons of Carnivale
first season of Boondocks


----------



## hikari-sa

Fraggle Rock which I watch with my son, and of course all the Mystery Science Theater


----------



## ravenus

*
DVD's
Ingmar Bergman Film Collection *(5-film set with bonus disc of documentary extras)*
Vampyr 2-disc Criterion edition *(with 200 page book containing the script and Sheridan Le Fanu's story *Carmilla*, which inspired the film)*
Blade Runner Final Cut 2-disc SE
Rambo 2-disc SE* (The latest Rambo, that is. GORE!)

*CD's*
*Uli Jon Roth - Under A Dark Sky* (Amazing new album from the one of the Gods of virtuoso guitar music with a classical bent)*
Jeff Loomis - Zero Order Phase* (a MUST for lovers of beefy guitar chops)*
The Dunwich Horror* (radio play by the HP Lovecraft Historical Society guys, who also made the *Call of Cthulhu* silent movie)


----------



## AE35Unit

Well tonight,as its my birthday,my other half brought home Stargate,the movie,and Apollo 13. Yay!


----------



## sloweye

Apollo 13, now theres a good film. gonna have to dig my copy out now AE


----------



## AE35Unit

sloweye said:


> Apollo 13, now theres a good film. gonna have to dig my copy out now AE



Yea i had it on VHS but no longer have a VCR so had to look for it on DVD. Have you read the original book based on true events by Henry SF Cooper?


----------



## sloweye

Just got the BOOSH series 3 for a fiver as the case was damaged, so i've re-cased it good as new


----------



## GOLLUM

AE35Unit said:


> Well tonight,as its my birthday,my other half brought home Stargate,the movie,and Apollo 13. Yay!


I've seen both of those and liked them, enjoyable choices. Of course I've gone on to watch all 10 seasons of Stargate plus both telemovies out this year and I've always enjoyed watching shows relating to space exploration.

Never could get into Stargate atlantis, w/o Dean Anderson not the same...


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh i'm not really one for TV series. I'm sure Stargate is really good,I just can't be bothered or forget to tune in each week.


----------



## GOLLUM

AE35Unit said:


> Oh i'm not really one for TV series. I'm sure Stargate is really good,I just can't be bothered or forget to tune in each week.


Well a friend loaned me the first 9 seasons in box set and I got season 10 myself.

Good Night....


----------



## AE35Unit

GOLLUM said:


> Well a friend loaned me the first 9 seasons in box set and I got season 10 myself.
> 
> Good Night....



Oh  thats handy!


----------



## sloweye

Just replaced my VHS copy of* Kentucky Fried Movie *with a DVD copy
(£1 from Tesco)

Its sad but i love *A Fist full Of Yen*, The movie within the movie


----------



## Highlander II

I've been very good about not buying DVDs lately, but I did grab a replacement copy of *Sabrina* yesterday, since I seem to have misplaced the old one and it was $5.00 at Target. =)


----------



## AE35Unit

Tonight my other half brought home Close Encounters of the Third Kind 30th Anniversary box set. 3 discs and a booklet. Oh yes! Its been too long since I saw this film! Doo Daa Doo Dee Dooooo


----------



## sloweye

i got the book just befor xmas, tiz a true classic film, i've yet to get it on DVD, the VHS is really worn now.


----------



## Adasunshine

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: The complete all seven seasons boxset thingy
Friends: The one with all ten seasons
Firefly: The Complete Series
Black Books Series 1, 2 & 3
Kung Fu Panda
Eagle vs Shark
Godfather I, II & III Boxset
Southland Tales
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas
Batman Begins & Dark Knight Boxset
Wall:E

I’m sure there are more but I can’t think off the top of my head so that'll do...

xx


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up the _Masters Of Science Fiction_ series on DVD. I've never seen this series before but it looked like it might be interesting


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Well I got the Dark Knight on DVD for Christmas, which I was quite happy about. We also just got Wall-e on Blu-ray. Both great films.


----------



## ravenus

*Attenborough in Paradise*
Being the BBC's head honcho presenter when it came to wildlife docu's Attenborough got some programs commissioned to follow up some of his personal curiosities (or came up with some personal curiosities for programs they were going to do anyway ), and this 7-Episode set is the culmination of all that. The title comes from the first program where RA goes to New Guinea to look at Birds of Paradise. I saw it this morning. It was awesome and and I'm quite chuffed at this auspicious beginning.


*Apocalypto*
I waited a good while to see if a Special Ed DVD of this truly kickass movie came up. None has made an appearance so far and I thought it'd be prudent to grab what currently exists before it disappears altogether.


----------



## HoopyFrood

While ordering a book from Amazon, I noticed *Fargo* lurking in my basket, so I decided to buy it. Excellent film. Sparse dialogue, no big action scenes; just a fantastic low-key film.


----------



## ravenus

*Black Adder Complete Collection
Dracula (1931) 75th Ann Ed
The Devil's Rejects 2-Disc Ed


*


----------



## dask

Couple weeks ago picked up TRACKMAN; THE LAST HOUSE IN THE WOODS; WICKED LAKE

Today went kinda crazy and got BROTHERHOOD OF BLOOD; CONSTANTINE; SUKIYAKI WESTERN DJANGO; DARKMAN I, II, and III; RED DRAGON (remake with Anthony Hopkins); LONG TIME DEAD; and K-PAX.


----------



## sloweye

Odyssey & 300 for £6


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Best V Best - Vol.2 - Award Winning Short Films*


----------



## Connavar

_*Alien*_
*Aliens*
_*Alien 3*_

I have never seen the first 3 movies so i got these 3 dvd cheaply in a sale.


----------



## ktabic

Some months ago, on special at HMV, was a boxed set of all four aliens movies, in both release and extended editions, plus a dvd of documentaries of each of the alien movies.

Was very happy


----------



## alvysinger

Just bought myself 'The Complete Blackadder Collection' 
This show is perfect - with a tiny budget, handful of actors and with wobbly and cramped sets. Yet its still perfect.  Good scripts + Good actors = genius.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Adding to my small (but ever-growing) horror collection - seeing as I have the originals, I have now bought the American versions of *The Ring* and *The Ring 2*.


----------



## ravenus

*Sleeping Beauty (50th Ann Ed)*


----------



## Esioul

Box of the Dead  Yay! Still haven't seen land of the dead and diary of the dead, so very excited! Also didn't have my own copyof the first three movies. Zombles!


----------



## littlemissattitude

Catch-up time.  In the past few months I've picked up copies of:

(1) *Freaks* (got that last November at LosCon)
(2) A compilation of three Doors documentaries/concert films
(3) *Saved* - a really funny film about students at a Christian school who aren't always all that Christian-acting.
(4) *The Reivers* - an old Steve McQueen film that I got from the sale bin at Blockbuster for $3.99
(5) *You, Me and Dupree* - another comedy
(6) A double DVD containing both *Richard Pryor: Here and Now* and *Richard Pryor Live on the Sunset Strip*
(7) *P.S., I Love You
*(8) *Mamma Mia*

plus, both seasons of *Torchwood* and series 1 and 4 of the retooled *Doctor Who* (the Ninth Doctor's series and the Tenth Doctor's final full series)

Oh, and someone gave me the first season of *Sex and the City*, and way back last fall I bought seasons 1 and 2 of *Dexter*, and I'm waiting for season 3 to be released on DVD, since I don't subscribe to Showtime.


----------



## Hobbiton

The Wrestler


----------



## j d worthington

Got my hands on a copy of the complete second season of the original _Outer Limits_.....


----------



## Michael01

The last time I bought DVDs (back in February), it was the box set complete series of *Eureka 7*, but it seems I got a fair deal for it.  Some places were selling it for $75, and some for $110.  Since I only paid $50, including the shipping and handling, I think I made out rather well.  Plus, I can watch it in the original Japanese with English subs or in English dub if I want - and I happen to like both for this series.


----------



## j d worthington

My most recent acquisition is the rather odd *Cthulhu*... which has a lot going for it, but never (to me) quite gels somehow. There are a couple of scenes which seem gratuitous, though both play an important part later on... still, the way they are handled at the time nonetheless gives them the feeling of being added on rather than an organic part of the narrative.

It also doesn't quite knit together disparate elements as well as it should, which leaves it too vague in spots; and the transition at the end feels rushed, not properly prepared for.

Nonetheless, it often manages a distinctly Lovecraftian atmosphere, is an intelligent film with some ambitious ideas and themes, and I'd say it's decidedly worth a look... but not if you're looking for a Lovecraftian horror film; rather take it as a thought-provoking, at times eerie film, with Lovecraftian ideas and themes woven in....


----------



## j d worthington

Received a copy of the documentary *Harlan Ellison: Dreams with Sharp Teeth*, which I've been hearing so much about for months....

Now, if I can only find the time to watch the durned thing!....


----------



## j d worthington

Got home and found waiting for me: *Diary of the Dead*, by George A. Romero.

So now I get to make up my own mind here (which should make Hoops a little less grumpy with me....)


----------



## HoopyFrood

Nope, still entirely grumpy with you.



I do have that somewhere amid the mess in my drawers, unwatched, so if you'd care to say what it's like...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Me again. 

This isn't a DVD haul but a VHS haul. I've gone old school because there was something I really wanted, that I've wanted for a while, and I can't get it on region 2 DVD (curse, swear). 

It's...*The Blob*, the 1988 version. From the brief bits I've seen, it looks violent, very bloody, and has some kick-ass prosthetics and special effects. Completely my kind of film.


----------



## ravenus

*Hellraiser Collection* (films 1-3 along with a bonus disc)


----------



## ktabic

Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus. Underwater B-movie fun


----------



## j d worthington

Well, I just got a copy of *The Classic Sci-Fi* (God, I hate that word!) *Ultimate Collection*, Vols. 1 & 2, containing:

*Tarantula*
*The Mole People*
*The Incredible Shrinking Man*
*The Monolith Monsters*
*Monster on the Campus*
*Dr. Cyclops*
*Cult of the Cobra*
*The Land Unknown*
*The Deadly Mantis*
*The Leech Woman*

Not all "classics", by any means (though some -- most notably *The Incredible Shrinking Man* -- are), but just the sort of thing I've been missing seeing lately. Even the worst of these is likely to be good for my nostalgia fix; and I don't know if any of them comes even close to the "bad" sf/horror of the 1980s and beyond....


----------



## ktabic

Big haul here:
*Ginger Snaps trilogy*
*Battlestar Galatica* original series
*Priscilla, Queen of the Desert*
*Lexx* Series 1, 2, 3 and 4


----------



## AE35Unit

Yesterday my father in law to be gave me a bag full of Westerns on DVD including Cahill with John Wayne which i've never heard of,Hondo,again John Wayne which i HAVE heard of.The Gunslinger with Gregory Peck and one of my favourite films, The Good The Bad and The Ugly!


----------



## ktabic

And another big haul.
Farscape, Limited edition, series 1, 2, 3 and 4.

I think that brings my currently desired TV series up to date.


----------



## MattyK

Combination of new films, replacing old videos and even one film I hate!

Get Smart
Iron Man
Transformers (The live action crappy one. Got it because I'm too much of a fan of the original cartoon!)
Man on Fire
Terminator
Tropic Thunder (Not as good as I was hoping for)

Damn, I have a love/hate relationship with Amazon! Love the ease, hate how easy it is to spend so much money!


----------



## dask

Popeye The Sailor Volume One: 1933 - 1938 (60 Theatrical Shorts On 4 Discs)

Top Cat: The Complete Series (All 30 Episodes From The Original TV Series)


----------



## ktabic

Saturday morning, just as I was going away for the weekend, the postie delivered *Watchmen*. So while visiting relatives I watched it.


----------



## AE35Unit

From work my other half picked up Spongebob Squarepants for the kids,ahem, and Dean Spanley,a lovely little film with Peter O Toole and based on a book by Lord Dunsany


----------



## pollyanna03

i like collect dvd very much.and i enjoyed


----------



## Allegra

Just received* Monty Python's Flying Circus - The complete Boxset **

*


----------



## dustinzgirl

Not DVD's, but I found Windwalker, Snowy River, and Lonesome Dove in my gramma's studio on VHS. Also tons of John Wayne flicks. 

SCORE! 

I love Westerns, especially good ones.


----------



## Happy Joe

Crank 2
X-men Origins; Wolverine
Stargate SG-1; Children of the Gods.  Original broadcast pilot, snagged it to go with the other Stargate movies... Still looking for the wide-screen uncut/unbroadcast screening pilot (saw it once on VHS but not yet on DVD).

Enjoy!


----------



## Connavar

*The Mission *by_ Johnny To   _Hong Kong Crime,gangster thriller
I dont usually buy DVDs i dont like waste book money on them but this one was a must since Johnny To is one of few fav directors that is making me buy DVDs along with Melville and Kurosawa.


----------



## blacknorth

At last - on DVD from Network, _The Rivals of Sherlock Holmes_. This was a 1971 UK TV series which week by week featured a single case solved by one of the many London Victorian detectives - in effect, the rivals of Sherlock Holmes. Those detectives who got the cases he didn't. All highly literate civilised fun, with a touch of tragedy in many cases.

Standouts are Donald Pleasance as Carnacki, the supernatural detective, and Peter Barkworth as diffident, mild-mannered Arthur Hewitt.

I've picked up the first series, hopefully the second series will be along soon. Deserves to sell a million million copies.


----------



## Overread

I found a bad bad thing - DVD stall in the local market 
its bad cause it will leach away my monies - Managed to get 
Series Five of Morse
Wildlife Specials DVD collection
Blade Runner (finally I got to watch it!)


----------



## Diggler

I bought yet more HD-DVD's for my burgeoning collection (who says Blu-Ray won?)

*Erin Brockovich* (I really don't like Julia Roberts, but I did enjoy this)
*Inside Man* (Never seen it, but the wife likes Clive Owen)
*Midnight Run* (Robert DeNiro... Nuff said)
*Monty Python's Meaning of Life* (maybe not the greatest, but definitely funny)
*Cinderella Man* (Great movie)

And on Blu-Ray (Ok it kind of did win)

*Repo: The Genetic Opera* (For the wife)
*Dirty Dancing* (For the wife again)
*Million Dollar Baby* (Another great movie)


----------



## Diggler

Connavar said:


> *The Mission *by_ Johnny To   _Hong Kong Crime,gangster thriller
> I dont usually buy DVDs i dont like waste book money on them but this one was a must since Johnny To is one of few fav directors that is making me buy DVDs along with Melville and Kurosawa.



Surely John Woo is in there as well? *The Killer* was just fantastic and probably the closest thing to Sam Peckinpah for slow motion bloodletting.

*Hardboiled* though good, I don't really feel hit the height of The Killer.


----------



## Diggler

Overread said:


> I found a bad bad thing - DVD stall in the local market
> its bad cause it will leach away my monies - Managed to get
> Series Five of Morse
> Wildlife Specials DVD collection
> Blade Runner (finally I got to watch it!)



I got Blade Runner on HD-DVD after the format war ended and I was so glad I did. The HD version is the most amazingly polished version ever and would easily rate as the best HD transfer period.


----------



## blacknorth

Today I picked up, on VHS, _The Challenge_ - a John Frankenheimer rarity starring Toshiro Mifune. I had to buy it cos it said on the cover:

'The thrilling clash of 13th Century Japan with 20th Century technology.'

Super.


----------



## Rodders

After watching the Planet of the Apes on TV the other day, i realised that i haven't yet seen either the Omega Man or Soylent Green. How can i call myself an SF fan if i haven't yet seen these two classics. 

I shall rectify this soon. I've ordered them on Play and they should hopefully be here in the next few days.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: What was the last movie you saw?*

DVD's I got since the last time I posted here:

*Hannibal SE
Iron Giant SE
Nightmare on Elm St SE
Total Recall SE
Casino Royale CE
Bollywood Horror Collection Vol2
Videodrome Criterion Collection
Canterbury Tale Criterion Collection
In The Realm of The Senses Criterion Collection
Seven Samurai Criterion Collection (3-DVD)
The Producers SE
Steve Vai: Where The Wild Things Are*


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Family Guy: Something, Something, Something, Darkside Something and Robot Chicken second Star Wars DVDs. Should be fun.


----------



## Rodders

After being suitably impressed with my recent purchases and viewings of a couple of older SF movies, i went back and have just ordered a couple more classic films that i know of, but haven't yet seen. 

I just ordered copies of Westworld, Futureworld, Colossus: The Forbin Project and the Andromeda Strain. (The new one, not the old one. For some reason, the old version is Region 1 only. I will still look out for it and probably watch them back to back. I haven't see this at all, so it would be interesting to see what a new comer to this movie thinks in comparison.)

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## AE35Unit

Just thru my letterbox-2001 A Space Odyssey on Blu-Ray,3 disk edition with Channel 4 Documentary and 4 featurettes and interview with Kubrik. I'm excited Dave…


----------



## GOLLUM

That's sweet....

We had a Kubrik exhibition here about 3-4 years back in Melbourne at the Austrlaian Centre For The Moving Image.

The exhibition boasted over a thousand exhibits, including special cameras and lenses invented by Kubrick, and costumes from his films. It was quite excellent and from memory the first location this particular exhibit of this size was housed in the world.

Kubrik's wife was at the official launch and so was yours truly....


----------



## HoopyFrood

So! Just popped into Hmmmmv to finally spend my gift card from Christmas, only the machines weren't working, so I have to go back tomorrow.

But put to one side for me to buy tomorrow is a Hitchcock boxset of about twelve of his films, including *The Birds*, *Psycho*, *The Man Who Knew Too Much*, *Rope*, *Vertigo*, *Marnie*, *Rear Window* and some others that I forget. Was £90, reduced to £20. Wooot.

Will also probably be buying either *Quarantine* or *REC*, depending on which one takes my fancy (they're both pretty much the same film, only *REC* is the Spanish original...maybe I'll get both, depending on price). Both apparently very scary; been a looong time since I've watched something that actually scares me.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Well, I'd made up my mind to get *REC* -- only of course it wasn't there, so I got *Quarantine* instead. Apparently they are _very_ similar anyway, so no big thing, I guess.

And the Hitchcock collection has fifteen DVDs in, fourteen films and an extra one about *Psycho*. Fifteen DVDs for £20 (and all Hitchcock). Not bad at all, says I.


----------



## j d worthington

Question, Hoops: Which version of *The Man Who Knew Too Much*....?


----------



## ravenus

*Taxi Driver: 2-disc SE
Shaun of The Dead*


----------



## HoopyFrood

There's a place that sells cheap DVDs. I'm trying to use a bit of money weekly to buy films that I should have/watch. Today I picked up *The Machinist* starring Christian Bale, based on its looking interesting. Christian Bale really got into the role, big style.


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up all six seasons of *The Sopranos* for a mere £60. Also got* Dr* *Who Series 1* for £12.99.

So much to watch....so little time


----------



## ravenus

Forgot to mention a few things I got last month:

*Up (Blu-Ray)* - don't have a BD player as yet but the set includes the single-disc DVD*
Terminator 2 Extreme Edition
Firefly Complete Series
High & Low: Criterion 2-DVD
Cries & Whispers: Criterion
Evil Dead SE 1-DVD**
License to Kill UE
Live & Let Die UE* (Cheesy fun)


----------



## Rodders

I just picked up Avatar on Blu-Ray. I don't have a blu-ray player either, but this had the single disc DVD and it seemed silly not to.


----------



## HoopyFrood

My regular DVD buying has continued; today I bought *An American Haunting*, seeing as it is based on a somewhat well-known poltergeist case (the Bell Witch).


----------



## Mouse

Just bought some cheapy DVDs on Amazon. *Serenity* which was a bargain £3, and *Giant Shark vs Mega Octopus* which was £4.


----------



## fseoer2010

Hello,I'm new here! This is my first post! I find many good information at this forum. I have bookmark this forum . I will tell my friends this site. Thanx for your sharing. I will come again.


----------



## AE35Unit

gealmobiles said:


> specialize in a wide range of products such as laptops, mobile
> 
> phones


This is a fantasy and science fiction forum NOT a SHOP-be gone foul spammer!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Spammer dispatched.


----------



## clovis-man

Just acquired a box set of the absolutely complete and definitive episodes of *Buck Rogers in the 25th Century*. Aside from ogling Erin Gray, I actually was most interested in the great cameo done by Buster Crabbe in one of the early episodes.


----------



## Mouse

I just got *Slither* and *Kick Ass*. Neither are for me, unfortunately. It's my brother's birthday on Sunday.


----------



## Rodders

I had a pretty decent haul as HMV are having one of their 2 for £10 bargains. 

I got X-Men Origines: Wolverine, Pandorum, District 9, The Road, 9 and Terminator: Salvation.

I also got the second BSG series four box set for £18.


----------



## ravenus

Sometime ago I got *Blade II* and *The Dirty Dozen*.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up Watchmen cheap at HMV. Still on the lookout for Moon and Star Trek.


----------



## AE35Unit

My other half picked up *In Bruges* on DVD last night. Great film!


----------



## ravenus

Muhahahahaha! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! *sorry*

BLU-RAY (still don't have a blu-ray player, but soon now)
*The Adventures of Robin Hood
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (Skynet Edition)*

DVD
*Herzog-Kinski Collection 6-DVD set (Aguirre, Nosferatu, Woyzeck, Fitzcarraldo, Cobra Verde, My Best Fiend)
Turner Classic Movies - Murder Mysteries 2-DVD set (The Maltese Falcon, The Big Sleep, Dial M for Murder, The Postman Always Rings Twice)
Blade (New Line Platinum Series)
Freddy v/s Jason 2-DVD set (New Line Platinum Series)
Natural Born Killers Director's Cut 2-DVD set
Life in Cold Blood BBC Series 2-DVD set*


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up a cheap copy of *Plan 9 From Outer Space *(Colourised.......or colorised for our American cousins)

I was never a big fan of colourisation but Legend Films seem to have raised the bar significantly in this area. I've already got their versions of *She *and *Things To Come* and was impressed with them. Not seen this new version of Plan 9 yet  but I expect the colour quality to be up to normal Legend standards.

PS. I still prefer the original B&W versions but these have significant curiousity value for me.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Was coerced (heh) into buying *Swimming with Sharks*, with Kevin Spacey in it. (Oh, Kevin Spacey...)

Also given *I'm a Cyborg* by Chan-wook Park.


----------



## Rodders

I got Jumper, Legion, Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen, The Book of Eli and Let the Right One in. 

I know that Jumper and Legion were both considered to be a bit rubbish, but i quite like the look of them. Revenge of the Fallen the wife will like as the Action and Speciel Effects content will be high. The Book of Eli i don't think i'll really enjoy. I'm really looking forward to watching Let the Right One In though. I still need to pick up the book and i'd quite like to see the American one too.


----------



## ravenus

*Bharat Ek Khoj aka Discovery of India* 18-DVD set with episode guide book


----------



## ravenus

*Virgin Spring - Criterion Collection
Superman: Doomsday - 2-disc SE
MOH: Dreams in The Witch-House
MOH: Cigarette Burns

*


----------



## Rodders

I got the 3 disc extended version of Avatar.


----------



## ravenus

*Hellboy 2: The Golden Army* 2-DVD edition. And to think I didn't care too much for this film at the cinema.


----------



## ravenus

*Police Academy* 25th Anniversary DVD


----------



## ravenus

*ASUS Blu-Ray drive* (only reading, doesn't write even DVD's)*

On BLU-RAY:
Avatar Collector's Edition
Star Trek Special Edition (2009)
Wings of Desire (Criterion)

On DVD:
The Thin Red Line (Criterion)
The Seventh Seal (Criterion)
Robocop (20th Ann Edition)
Kung-Fu Hustle (Axe-Kickin' Edition)
Commando Director's Cut*


----------



## HoopyFrood

I went on an unstoppable shopping spree yesterday and part of it was six new DVDs. It was mostly 'cos it was the Red Dwarf series. Once I saw one, I wanted the one after it. So I ended up buying *One* to *Five*. I only stopped there because they didn't have number *Six*, and I don't really like *Seven* or *Eight*. I also picked up Carpenter's *The Thing*, because I hear it's some awesome 80s body horror, and I love that stuff.


----------



## AE35Unit

HoopyFrood said:


> I went on an unstoppable shopping spree yesterday and part of it was six new DVDs. It was mostly 'cos it was the Red Dwarf series. Once I saw one, I wanted the one after it. So I ended up buying *One* to *Five*. I only stopped there because they didn't have number *Six*, and I don't really like *Seven* or *Eight*. I also picked up Carpenter's *The Thing*, because I hear it's some awesome 80s body horror, and I love that stuff.



Yea we got series 1 to 5 ages ago but never found 6, which is annoying!


----------



## clovis-man

On its way to me via post:

*Red Green - Stuffed and Mounted Six-Pack *

6 DVDs. 48 episodes of The Red Green Show. My handyman hero. "Any tool can be the right tool!" (said while pounding a nail with a Crescent wrench).


----------



## ktabic

HoopyFrood said:


> Carpenter's *The Thing*, because I hear it's some awesome 80s body horror, and I love that stuff.



*The Thing* is great 

I picked up *Splice* and *Four Lions* the other day.


----------



## ravenus

*LA Confidential* SE DVD.


----------



## sloweye

*The Terminator
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
Terminator 3: Rise of The Machines
Terminator Salvation*

.... Can you see the common theme?


----------



## ravenus

The last one was eww. The Sam Worthington storyline was actually alright but Christian Bale just came across as an overly smug self-obsessed bully and annoyed me in all his scenes.


----------



## sloweye

My fave will always be the first. T2 had comic value for me though.


----------



## AE35Unit

*Apollo 13* on blu ray! That was a surprise xmas gift from my other half! Also a Ross Noble live DVD for both us!


----------



## sloweye

The whole first season of *Merlin* inside his spell book. Really quite cool.


----------



## sloweye

*Misfits series 1 & 2 box set.*


----------



## soulsinging

I got my favorite xmas movie... Die Hard!

Also and TCM dvd set with a bunch of classic film noirs: Maltese Falcon, Big Sleep, Postman Always Rings Twice, and Dial M for Murder.


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Kick Ass and the Losers from Tescos for a fiver each.


----------



## ravenus

On cheap DVD's:
*Hound of The Baskervilles (Peter Cushing}
Foxy Brown*


----------



## sloweye

> *Hound of The Baskervilles (Peter Cushing}*



Nice! i need to replace my VHS copy, its been a while since i saw that version.


----------



## ravenus

Yeah, along with the film you have a small featurette with Christopher Lee recalling the making of the movie and his thoughts about Terence Fisher and his co-star Peter Cushing. And a pretty good reading session by Lee of two chapters from the original ACD story.


----------



## Rodders

I just picked up The Day The Earth Stood Still (the Keanu Reeves version) and Zombieland for a fiver each. 

I also picked up Family Guy's "It's a Trap". quite looking forward to this one actually.


----------



## sloweye

*X-Men
X-Men 2
X-Men: The Last Stand
X-Men Origins: Wolverine

Predator
Predator 2

Beowulf
*


----------



## KaptariMind

My collection is getting frighteningly large (my wife estimates we have close to 400 at this point).

My latest acquisition:

*The Keep*


----------



## Mouse

sloweye said:


> The whole first season of *Merlin* inside his spell book. Really quite cool.



Cool! I just got Merlin series three. Had it on pre-order, came yesterday!


----------



## sloweye

Mouse said:


> Cool! I just got Merlin series three. Had it on pre-order, came yesterday!



I'm sooooo gonna rob your DVD shelves!


----------



## Mouse

Back! Back you fiend!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

I haven't posted here in a long time and my DVD collection has grown considerably in that time. Here is my list for the past few months:

Life on Mars (seasons 1 & 2)
Ashes to Ashes (seasons 1-3)
Breaking Bad (seasons 1 & 2)
Star Trek: TOS (seasons 1-3)
Start Trek: TNG (season 1)
Star Trek: The Movie (director's cut)
The Dresden Files
Doctor Who (seasons 1-3, seasons 4 & 5 are on order)
Torchwood (seasons 1-3)
The Day of the Triffids (the 1981 series)
Various b-movies and SFF films from the 50s & 60s
Bullitt
Moon


----------



## ravenus

Some good movie haulin' (all blu-rays):

*Pics here*
*
Life (BBC series with David Attenborough)
The Fall
Santa Sangre
Kagemusha (Criterion)
Psycho 50th Anniversary Edition
Enter The Dragon
Batman Returns
Jason & The Argonauts
*


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up The Pacific  ten part miniseries on DVD recently and really liking it.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Picked up *Watchmen* earlier. Only £2 and it's shocking that it's not in my collection. Now rectified. 

Realised I was listening to Bob Dylan's The Times, They Are A-changing while I was in the shop, which sealed the deal by reminding me how awesome the entire film is.


----------



## Pyan

I had a sort of revelation recently - there's nothing to actually stop me going out and buying boxed sets...

Anyway, starting small:

*Angel* s1

*Farscape* s1


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Splice and series one or Warehouse and BBC's Outcasts. Looking forward to seeing these and making my own mind up as i've deliverately avoided reading anything on them.


----------



## ravenus

Recent Movie Haulin'

*Blow Out Blu-Ray (Criterion)
Charade Blu-Ray (Criterion)
Cronos Blu-Ray (Criterion)
Hound of The Baskervilles
Interview with The Vampire Blu-Ray
Mad Detective Blu-Ray (Masters of Cinema)
Matrix Blu-Ray 10th Ann digi-book
Microcosmos SE Blu-Ray
Modern Times Blu-Ray (Criterion)
Se7en Blu-Ray digi-book
Shining Blu-Ray
Wire in the Blood Complete
Yojimbo/Sanjuro Blu-Ray (Criterion)
Young Frankenstein Blu-Ray*


----------



## Lemmy

Hammertime!!!!


----------



## soulsinging

children of men
12 monkeys
little miss sunshine
training day
blood diamond
unforgiven
batman begins
grandma's boy


----------



## No One

Tisn't much of a haul, but after frugally browsing for so long that I was practically loitering, I decided to not leave empty-handed.

I ended up with Tetsuo: The Iron Man and Tetsuo II: Body Hammer.

I know I've seen the first one - many a year ago - and that it's like Lynch meets Akira meets some crazy drunk man talking about chickens the size of your fist in a dark, industrial alleyway (no wait, that's Lynch again). Anyway, it's weird. And a cult classic. And deserving of a place. I have no idea what to expect from the sequel, other than Lynch meets Akira *in colour*.


----------



## ravenus

*Sherlock Season One* (blu-ray)


----------



## AE35Unit

Epicness!


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Let Me In for £7 at Morrisons. I recentl;y watched the original and as the two were made so close together i wanted to see how the US translation compared. 

I also got the latest Resident Evil movie. Yeah, i know that these always get a lot of flack but i am in the seeming minority of actually enjoying these.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Some nutter's just bought *Russian Ark*. But the guy knows I love a good continuous shot, and this is, like, the ultimate.


----------



## antiloquax

Thought I'd try out "OutNow" DVD rental thing.
Put a few things on my list such as "A Scanner Darkly", "Eraserhead", "The Omega Man", "A Boy and His Dog", "Soylent Green", "Barbarella" etc.

a


----------



## Foxbat

Treated myself to *Star Trek TOS* remastered all 3 seasons. Damn! they look good and it's been so long since I watched Kirk and co. I'd forgotten how much I enjoy it.


----------



## antiloquax

First couple of rental DVDs arrived  "The Thing" and "The Omega Man". My OH bought a Coen brothers box set and last night we watched "Blood Simple". Loved it! Reminded me of David Lynch somewhat. Which makes me want to watch "Blue Velvet" again.
a


----------



## Mouse

Just pre-ordered *Killing Bono*. Ben Barnes is just too damn foxy.


----------



## antiloquax

"Blue Velvet" (David Lynch, 1986)
"Metropolitan" (Whit Stillman, 1989)


----------



## Adasunshine

Grease and Grease 2 (can't help myself and for some reason they're missing from my DVD collection so thought why not)
Paul
9

Hadn't heard of the last one until I saw it in HMV today, a Tim Burton production and sounds pretty cool. Will let you know!

xx


----------



## Mouse

I saw *9* at the cinema and remember just being generally confused throughout!


----------



## Christopher Lee

So many I can't list them all. Here's a few sittin outside cardboard boxes on a rack:

Final Destination
invincible
V for Vendetta
Aliens versus predators
Avatar
The Dark Knight
Batman Begins
Salem's lot (original)
The Mummy
Under world 1,2, AND 3


----------



## Rodders

I enjoyed 9. It was beautifully animated. 

I just bought Due Date and Paul.


----------



## antiloquax

Grabbed some favourites dir. by David Cronenberg: "The Fly", "Videodrome" and "Dead Ringers".


----------



## No One

Just the one for me today, but I'm hoping it'll be a cracker.

I've picked up Takashi Miike's latest release, *13 Assassins*.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Foxbat said:


> Treated myself to *Star Trek TOS* remastered all 3 seasons. Damn! they look good and it's been so long since I watched Kirk and co. I'd forgotten how much I enjoy it.



I have those three box sets too. They're brilliant and are the jewels in my collection. Enjoy!


----------



## Daisy-Boo

In the past few months I've bought:

Kolchak: The Night Stalker
Survivors season 1
Fawlty Towers seasons 1 & 2
Misfits season 1
Babylon 5 season 1
Star Trek: The Motion Picture
Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek 3: The Search for Spock

Arriving later this month:
Galaxy Quest
Clue
Star Trek 4
The Princess Bride
Southland seasons 1 & 2
The Office US season 1


----------



## AE35Unit

The missus brought home Stephen King's IT today. Epic film!


----------



## Rodders

I finally picked up JJ Abrams Star Trek (£4), Inception (£7), Night and the Museum 1 and 2 (£5) and the adjustment beuraux (£7) yesterday at Morrisons.


----------



## FireDragon-16

I've been on a little kick lately and buying DVD copies of all the VHS I was younger...most recently that includes copies of *The Last Unicorn *and *The Pebble and The Penguin*. 

My mom thinks I'm weird and wonders why I spend my money on them (sometimes I think going to college but staying at home was a bad idea), but I tell her that it's because I want to have copies to watch when I finally move out plus, I want to be able to show them to _my _children sometime down the road.


----------



## Jeni

Yesterday I purchased 'Despicable Me' and 'Jumper'  and for xmas I got the first 3 Twilight films.


----------



## Foxbat

Daisy-Boo said:


> In the past few months I've bought:
> 
> Kolchak: The Night Stalker


 
I love Kolchak

I bought my brother the complete Captain Scarlet Boxed set as a sort of semi-joke xmas  gift and to my surprise, he loved it. So, I did the only sensible thing and went and bought myself the complete Thunderbirds set. Second (or third) childhood here I come


----------



## Valko

Just got Thor 3D for my birthday


----------



## Starbeast

Foxbat said:


> I love Kolchak
> 
> So, I did the only sensible thing and went and bought myself the complete Thunderbirds set. Second (or third) childhood here I come


 
I love Carl Kolchak too, what a great character.

Alright! You got the Thunderbirds! That was my favorite marionette action tv show.


----------



## Foxbat

*Land Of The Giants *Season One. Really looking forward to seeing this again after all these years. Don't think it will be too long before I acquire season two


----------



## Foxbat

*Looney Tunes Golden Collection Volume 2*

Ahbeedybeedybeedy......that's all folks


----------



## Adasunshine

Foxbat said:


> *Looney Tunes Golden Collection Volume 2*
> 
> Ahbeedybeedybeedy......that's all folks



We have 1-4... I don't think I will ever grow of the Looney Tunes cartoons!

As for me and my recent purchases

Attack the Block
Angel-A
Chicago
Bridesmaids

I've only watched Bridesmaids so far and thought it was rather funny.  Am looking forward to Angel-A, I like Luc Besson's films so hoping this one doesn't disappoint!

xx


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up *Futurama Season 5 *the other day.
To be honest, I didn't even realise that they'd made a fifth season until I saw it on the shelf just begging for me to buy it


----------



## kd5

I currently have 589 DVDs, 600 titles, mostly science fiction, fantasy, & horror.  These are the DVDs I have so far:

http://www.invelos.com/DVDCollection.aspx/kd5

With the exception of a few OOP DVDs, and those that I'm unwilling to pay what they're asking as of yet, I have pretty much all the movies I've ever wanted...       -kd5-


----------



## Starbeast

Foxbat said:


> Picked up *Futurama Season 5 *the other day.
> To be honest, I didn't even realise that they'd made a fifth season until I saw it on the shelf just begging for me to buy it


 
You'll be even more surprised to know that season SIX of Futurama is now for sale. I almost bought them both with my gift cards, but I saw the Mystery Science Theather 3000 limited edition collectors tin box featuring five Gamera (the fire-blasting giant turtle) movies. It's beautiful.


----------



## Foxbat

Starbeast said:


> You'll be even more surprised to know that season SIX of Futurama is now for sale. I almost bought them both with my gift cards, but I saw the Mystery Science Theather 3000 limited edition collectors tin box featuring five Gamera (the fire-blasting giant turtle) movies. It's beautiful.


 
Thanks for the info. Not yet available in the UK. As for MT 3K - great stuff. I recently acquired The MT3K Creeping Terror (hilariously bad movie)


----------



## Starbeast

Foxbat said:


> Thanks for the info. Not yet available in the UK. As for MT 3K - great stuff. I recently acquired The MT3K Creeping Terror (hilariously bad movie)


 
I forget sometimes that release dates are different around the world, but I'm sure you'll see it eventually. I hope to get seasons 5 & 6 sometime in the future.

As for MST3K, I've been slowly catching up with episodes I missed.

Believe it or not, MST3K were on TV for eleven seasons.

And yes, _The Creeping Terror_ is a goofy fun.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Untouchables Season One *(1959)
It's many years since I've watched Robert Stack as Eliot Ness in this series so I'm looking forward to working my way through this


----------



## Rodders

Hot Tub Time machine (£2 at Morrisons.) 
The Other Guys (£3 at Morrisons.) 
The Thing (2008 version.)


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up *Carnivale* season one going cheap. I never saw this when it first came out so I'm working through the episodes. Intriguing. It's building up to something but I don't know what.


----------



## dask

Picked up something called THE GRISSOM GANG at Big Lots for $3. Anyone heard of it? I should have. I was going to a lot of movies when it came out in 1971 and was well aware who Robert Aldrich, but this one seems to have slipped under the radar. I'm going to watch it eventually but in the meantime I'm just curious what anyone thought of it.


----------



## Rodders

I recently got into 30 Rock, so I bought all five series. I also got Moon for £3 in HMV and Jonah Hex, The Green Lantern and The Green Hornet for £5 in Morrisons.


----------



## Anathem

Foxbat said:


> Picked up *Carnivale* season one going cheap. I never saw this when it first came out so I'm working through the episodes. Intriguing. It's building up to something but I don't know what.



This show was awesome!! ... just sucks they ended it after the second season and didn't even bother to resolve the storylines


----------



## Anathem

I just recently bought Star Wars: The Original Trilogy on blu-ray. I know what I'll be doing next weekend


----------



## Rodders

Repo Men and Anchorman


----------



## FireDragon-16

Recently picked up: 
--LOTR: The Fellowship of the Ring and The Two Towers
--Starship Troopers
--Charlie St. Cloud
--The Hunt for Red October

(and a second copy of LOTR: The Fellowship of the Ring that we are currently in the process of trying to return or exchange )


----------



## Foxbat

Just picked up these digitally remastered cartoon collections.

Felix The Cat

Superman (Fleischer)

Betty Boop


----------



## Connavar

I dont buy DVD film unless its classics by Melville or Korusawa. DVD is the shows for me so:

Earlier this week i bought:

*Breaking Bad Season 3
Sherlock Season 2*


----------



## Allegra




----------



## AE35Unit

Allegra said:


>



We have them on blu ray too but without all the extras.


----------



## Rodders

Still on my to buy list.


----------



## Rodders

The League of Gentlemen Series 1, 2 and 3, Flight Of The Conchords Series 2 X-Men: First Class.


----------



## Rodders

HMV have a 2 for £10 sale at the moment. I got Chronicle, Real Steel (for the GF), Rise of the Planet of the Apes and Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## cyrusDCmonster

-Luther seasons 1 & 2
-The Divide
-Prometheus
-The Day the Earth Stood Still (remake, i already had the original and liked both)


----------



## cyrusDCmonster

-Blitz
-Snow White and the Huntsman
-Godzilla


----------



## dask

8 Films To Die For: After Dark Horrorfest III (Two Disc Set)
AUTOPSY
THE BROKEN
SLAUGHTER
THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT 3: REVELATIONS
PERKINS' 14
VOICES
DYING BREED
FROM WITHIN

$7 used.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Collected Short Films  Of Jan Svankmajer*.
Strange....very strange indeed.


----------



## Foxbat

It's not here yet but I'm looking forward to its arrival any day now....*The Water Margin*


----------



## AE35Unit

First I get Back to the Future trilogy; ex rental, then Gremlins 1 and 2! Class.


----------



## cyrusDCmonster

the fifth element
sky captain and the world of tomorrow
and
The Dark Knight Rises!


----------



## Rodders

The Star Wars box set on Blue Ray.


----------



## Foxbat

*Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea *(season one).


----------



## Rodders

Alan Partridge: Mid Morning Matters
The dictator
Crazy, Stupid, Love
Horrible Bosses
Grown Ups
A Fantastic Fear Of everything
Super 8
Sucker Punch
Transformers: Dark of the Moon.


----------



## Foxbat

*Martian Chronicles*
*The Borgias season one.*

Plenty to keep me going through the winter


----------



## AE35Unit

cyrusDCmonster said:


> the fifth Element!



Class. One word- Multipass...


----------



## Rodders

I just picked up the Matrix Trilogy and the Thing box set on bluray for £10 each.


----------



## Foxbat

*Kolchak: The Night Stalker *(TV series)
Along with the two made-for-TV  movies I already have, this completes my collection of this excellent TV show


----------



## Rodders

Judge Dredd.


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up all 3 series of *Porridge* (plus Christmas specials) for a mere £12.99. After all these years, this is still one of the best British comedies ever made in my opinion


----------



## AE35Unit

Foxbat said:


> Picked up all 3 series of *Porridge* (plus Christmas specials) for a mere £12.99. After all these years, this is still one of the best British comedies ever made in my opinion



Youre not wrong!
Theres a huge gap where Ronnie Barker was!


----------



## Rodders

Goon, Tower Heist and Judge Dredd.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Best Of Hogan's Heroes *Eight episodes (voted for by fans) of this classic comedy on one DVD for just over £5.  Brilliant


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Cargo on blue ray. I remember being intrigued by a review I read here on the Chrons. (Sorry, I couldn't find it. 

I shall eagerly watch it tonight.


----------



## dask

$3.50 at the 50% sale at the local music/video store. Mostly from the 60s and 70s. Nobody I ever heard of except Cameron Mitchell.


----------



## Foxbat

dask said:


> $3.50 at the 50% sale at the local music/video store. Mostly from the 60s and 70s. Nobody I ever heard of except Cameron Mitchell.


 
Got that one myself a while back. Watched a few of them. 
Not the best quality offerings but interesting. Blood Of Dracula's Castle, however,  is absolutely awful.


----------



## Foxbat

Bought the first series of Black Mirror on DVD. Just watched all three episodes. Very good


----------



## Foxbat

Just acquired Game Of Thrones Season 2 on DVD. All weekend tasks are now officially cancelled


----------



## Rodders

Farscape Blueray box set, Seeking a Friend For The End Of The World, UFO and Five Year Engagement.


----------



## Rodders

Dune Apocalypse
Predators. 
Lockout. 
Alien Dawn.


----------



## Daisy-Boo

Bought a bunch of DVDs and Blu-Rays that were on sale.

The Man
Eight-Legged Freaks
Midnight Run
The Thing
Please Don't Eat The Daisies (for my mom)
Stir Crazy
The Full Monty
Barbershop


----------



## biodroid

The Hobbit and Star Trek on BD


----------



## FireDragon-16

Bought _The Hobbit _and _The Goonies _on sale the other day. Love them!


----------



## Foxbat

Bought the classic BBC series *I Claudius*.
Jacobi at his finest


----------



## dask

Harpoon: Whale Watching Massacre starring Gunnar Hansen
John Carpenter's The Ward
Chromeskull: Laid To Rest 2
Michael Clayton
Hope these aren't violent. $3 apiece at Big Lots!


----------



## Rodders

BSG: Blood and Chrome


----------



## AE35Unit

Got quite a haul recently, mostly 99p each including:
Cadillac Records
August Rush
La Vie en Rose, about Edith Piaf
Oh and the complete Blackadder boxed set!


----------



## Foxbat

*The Ricky Gervais Show *(series 1 to 3).
The only show in recent years that actually sends me into fits of laughter and I've finally realised why: the discussions in this set are uncannily like the inane drivel many of my work colleagues produce (especially our resident conspiracy theorist). 

Hilarious.


----------



## Foxbat

The Complete Fritz Lang Mabuse Boxset.
Looney Tunes Golden Collection Volume 3.
Nigel Kneale's Beasts.


----------



## Foxbat

*Betty Boop Collector's Edition* and................inspired by the favourite SF movie thread, I (once again) went searching for a copy of Charly - and this time I was successful at finding a second hand DVD up for sale. The order is in and I'm hoping that it arrives with no problems. I've been after this one for many years


----------



## Rodders

Stranded. A cheap Sci Fi flick starring Christian Slater

Total Recall. (The Colon Farrell one.)


----------



## Rodders

In Time and Star Wars Lego: The Empire Strikes Out.


----------



## Rodders

I just saw something called Atlantic Rim in Morrison's. It make me laugh a lot so I bought a copy. Not too sure if I'm prepared to sit down and watch it though. 

I believe that "Mockbuster" is the term for these movies.


----------



## Foxbat

> Star Wars Lego: The Empire Strikes Out.


 
Now that sounds worth buying


----------



## Rodders

Futurama series 4 (the TV movies)
Futurama series 5
The Office Series 7
Flight of the Conchords Series 1.


----------



## Foxbat

Dario Argento's *Four Flies On Grey Velvet*.
Luis Bunuel's *The Exterminating Angel *and *Viridiana*.


----------



## Rhovanion

Recently:

Doctor Who Complete Series 5
Doctor Who Complete Series 6


----------



## Rodders

Rhovanion said:


> Recently:
> 
> Doctor Who Complete Series 5
> Doctor Who Complete Series 6


 
I must get these. I've deliberately shied away from Dr. Who as i want to buy them on DVD and just powerdisc my way through them.


----------



## Mouse

Mum was moaning that we have no DVDs, even though we have _loads_ but she doesn't often like the same films as me, so I picked up some cheap ones on Amazon.

Got: This Means War, Red Riding Hood, Cockneys vs Zombies, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. Not seen any of them before.

Also bought The Goonies for a friend because she's never seen it.


----------



## Foxbat

Mouse said:


> Got: This Means War, Red Riding Hood, Cockneys vs Zombies, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. Not seen any of them before.


 
Quite like Cockneys versus Zombies. Kind of _'GordonBennet, the blaady world's full of zombies and I can't find me blaady shootah!'_

Picked up *Frankenstein's Army* yesterday. Hopefully will be interesting.


----------



## Mouse

Foxbat said:


> Quite like Cockneys versus Zombies. Kind of _'GordonBennet, the blaady world's full of zombies and I can't find me blaady shootah!'_



Awesome. I watched the trailer and the bit with Richard Briars trying to escape the zombies on his zimmer cracked me up, so I bought it.


----------



## Foxbat

Mouse said:


> Awesome. I watched the trailer and the bit with Richard Briars trying to escape the zombies on his zimmer cracked me up, so I bought it.


 
Yeah, I loved that scene. It's the kind of thing David Lynch would do (like _The Straight Story_ - a road movie at 5 miles per hour on a lawnmower).


----------



## Starbeast

Foxbat said:


> Picked up *Frankenstein's Army* yesterday. Hopefully will be interesting.


 
I saw that one, it was a surreal nightmare. I really enjoyed it. And yes, I want a copy. I'm so glad I didn't see any trailers for it.


----------



## Foxbat

Starbeast said:


> I saw that one, it was a surreal nightmare. I really enjoyed it. And yes, I want a copy. I'm so glad I didn't see any trailers for it.


 
See here http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/23139-what-was-the-last-movie-you-saw-752.html
for my thoughts.

Meanwhile, just got my hands on season 3 of *The Walking Dead*


----------



## Starbeast

Foxbat said:


> See here http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/23139-what-was-the-last-movie-you-saw-752.html
> for my thoughts.
> 
> Meanwhile, just got my hands on season 3 of *The Walking Dead*


 
You're right, _Frankenstein's Army_ is truely disturbing, but entertaining. Ooo, Walking Dead series, NICE.

As for me, I got lucky with a bargin bin.

*The Hills Have Eyes* (2006)

Great make-up effects in this remake of the excellent original 1977 movie. DVD extras include the new 2007 sequel, and lots of behind the scenes info.

*Mystery Science Theater 3000: ZOMBIE NIGHTMARE* (1986)

Very funny commentary on a very bad film. Actors Adam West and Tia Carrere are in this oddball 80's flick. DVD includes interviews with the creators of the movie.


----------



## Braveface

I won't list all mine but it's only about 20 or so.

Latest purchases have been from Oxfam since I started doing a couple shifts a week there. I got Dune (1984) for 99p and the complete series of Life (still in the plastic) for £3.99.


----------



## dask

$2.99 each on sale today at Freddies. Got the SF Pack for David Cronenberg's EXISTENZ, and the Midnight Horror Collection for DEMONIC TOYS if for no other reason than comic great David S. Goyer wrote the screenplay.


----------



## Foxbat

*Hammer House Of Horror *complete collection. Only £10 at Amazon.
Can't wait to get stuck into this lot. Haven't seen any of them since the early eighties


----------



## AE35Unit

My partner picked this up for me, second hand.
A favourite of mine


----------



## Rodders

Parks and Recreation series 3, The Office, An American Workplace series 8 and Veep series 1


----------



## Rodders

Alpha Papa. 

Alan Partridge has to be one of the greatest comic creations yet seen on TV.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Story Of Film: An Odyssey*
Mark Cousins' excellent series on the history of cinema.


----------



## Rodders

Despicable Me, Seven Psychopaths, The hunger Games, Oblivion.


----------



## Foxbat

I've just got myself a DVD set of Wagner's Ring Cycle.
Now, all I need to do is find the time to watch this gargantuan opera


----------



## Rodders

Cloud Atlas and Star Trek:Into The Darkness.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The complete series *Cheyenne*, which triggered off the big Western boom on American TV in the late 1950's to early 1960's.  Pretty decent show.  The hero is played by huge Clint Walker, who has a great deal of charisma.


----------



## dask

Never too early to prepare for Halloween:


----------



## Rodders

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire hunter
Parks and Recreation: Series 4


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> Abraham Lincoln: Vampire hunter
> Parks and Recreation: Series 4



Parks and recreation? ?


----------



## JoanDrake

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> The complete series *Cheyenne*, which triggered off the big Western boom on American TV in the late 1950's to early 1960's.  Pretty decent show.  The hero is played by huge Clint Walker, who has a great deal of charisma.





"Hi, People call me Weston"


"People gonna be callin' you dead if you keep sneaking up on them like that"


Great show, officially listed as a "Psychological Western" by TV Guide.


----------



## Rodders

AE35Unit said:


> Parks and recreation? ?


 
It's an American comedy. Quite funny, quite touching with great characters.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Witches *and *The Abominable Snowman*
A couple of Hammer productions that I can't remember ever seeing so looking forward to getting the time to view


----------



## Foxbat

*Spellbound*, *The Land The Time Forgot *and *King Kong Escapes*


----------



## jonsey80

I've got about 300ish of them, last one I bought was dune (sci fi channel)....tend to Farley buy any now


----------



## Foxbat

I bought this 4 film science Fiction DVD.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00D9EJFZA/?tag=brite-21

The reason I did so is because of the inclusion of The *Time Travelers*. I already have a copy on DVD but it's fairly rare and I bought this as a backup - which is why I mention it here just in case anybody else wants to grab this.


----------



## Ringti

I got ahold of a cheap copy of the Cowboy Bebop movie this afternoon. Looking forward to watching it this evening.


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up season one of Rod Serling's *The Night Gallery*.
Really enjoying it so far


----------



## Foxbat

*Scarface* (the 1932 version) Haven't seen this one for many years so looking forward to making some time to watch it.


----------



## Mouse

I got Despicable Me 2, The Musketeers, and John Carter.


----------



## Foxbat

*Spider's Web *a serial from 1938 and often classed as one of the best ever made (apparently also the inspiration for Stan Lee's spiderman).


----------



## dask

How about VHF? Found these at a garage sale this morning for 25 cents each:


----------



## Rodders

I picked up a few movies this morning

Skyhook
RIpD. (Sometimes nonsense is just what the doctor ordered)
After Earth. 
Man of Steel
World War Z


----------



## Rodders

Veep series 2.


----------



## Rodders

Kick Ass 2 and Riddick.


----------



## dask




----------



## dask

Wasn't sure THE SPAGHETTI WEST was worth $8.50 for a second hand documentary even though it deals with a subject I've had an affinity for since I was about 12. After paying for STRAW DOGS (the unrated extended version) I went home and checked Amazon and found the cheapest copy they had cost $99! So I went back as you can see.


----------



## dask




----------



## Foxbat

*The Twilight Zone Season 5* This completes my collection of the original series.


----------



## Rodders

I've bought a few British comedies that I haven't seen yet. Bluestone 42, Gary: Tank Commander, Friday Night Dinner, The Job Lot and Chickens.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

There was a classified ad in the newspaper offering $200.00 of credit at a local used book/CD/DVD store for $100.00. We took the offer and got some stuff at the place. The book selection was not great, so the bulk of it went to nostalgia. We got the complete series of Bewitched and I Dream of Jeannie on DVD. Lots of very light viewing ahead.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Singing Ringing Tree* when I saw it on sale for a fiver, I had to have it


----------



## Rodders

The complete Curb Your Enthusiasm. I'm looking forward to this as i have seen and enjoyed a few, but haven't seen many episodes so this is practically a brand new discovery. 

The Office, series 9. I still need to pick up season 8 but Amazon keep sending me a Danish version.


----------



## Vince W

*The Big Year* and *Lawrence of Arabia*. Love both these films.


----------



## Vince W

*The Secret Life of Walter Mitty *and *The Adventures of TinTin*.


----------



## Foxbat

Just expanded my Film Noir collection with a boxed set containing  *Whirlpool*, *Night And The City*, *Fallen Angel* and *Where The Sidewalk Ends*.

I can't remember seeing any of these before so it looks like a noir weekend coming up for me


----------



## J-Sun

Foxbat said:


> Just expanded my Film Noir collection with a boxed set containing  *Whirlpool*, *Night And The City*, *Fallen Angel* and *Where The Sidewalk Ends*.
> 
> I can't remember seeing any of these before so it looks like a noir weekend coming up for me



Weird that it has _Night And The City_ instead of, say, _Laura_. _Laura_'s the only one I'm familiar with. Please post back and let us (me) know how the other Premingers (as well as _Night and the City_) strike you.


----------



## Foxbat

J-Sun said:


> Weird that it has _Night And The City_ instead of, say, _Laura_. _Laura_'s the only one I'm familiar with. Please post back and let us (me) know how the other Premingers (as well as _Night and the City_) strike you.


 I watched Night And The City last night. It's set in London and tells the tale of Harry Fabian - a hustler who tries to muscle in on the city wrestling scene.

It had a very good cast (Richard Widmark Googie Withers, Herbert Lom, Gene Tierney) and was a movie set mostly at night (no surprise there given the title) with some good camera work and lighting.

On the downside, I felt the last part of the film was overdone with far too much dialogue/introspection. Another downside was the criminal under-use of the stunning Gene Tierney. On the whole, it's a film I enjoyed and the London setting made it a bit different from the usual noir stuff.


----------



## Vince W

Just received a couple of Gerry Anderson productions, blu-ray of season one of *Space: 1999 *and the Complete *Thunderbirds* dvd set. Also *Forbidden Planet* and *The Day the Earth Stood Still* on blu-ray.


----------



## J-Sun

Foxbat said:


> I watched Night And The City last night.



Thanks for the review.  Had a chance to see any of the Premingers yet?


----------



## Foxbat

Not yet. Maybe this weekend. Just got a copy of Laura so that may be next


----------



## Foxbat

*Dangerous Dames Collection *starring actresses such as Barbara Stanwyck, Angela Lansbury and Elizabeth Scott
*The Treasure Of The Sierra Madre *one of the best movies ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Rodders

Just picked up Gravity, The Hunger Games; Catching Fire; Star Wars Rebels


----------



## Foxbat

*Pow*
As a rule, I don't bother with collector's editions/special editions etc. but today is an exception to that rule. I am now the proud owner of the Blu Ray set of the complete Batman 1960s TV series. It cost me over a hundred smackeroonis but, after years of legal wrangling, I couldn't resist this release.
*Thud*
Warning to UK customers - advertised UV digital download version is only for US customers. Doesn't bother me but it may bother others.
*Doink*

Nanananana Batman


----------



## Rodders

Her
Under The Skin


----------



## Foxbat

Foxbat said:


> *Pow*
> As a rule, I don't bother with collector's editions/special editions etc. but today is an exception to that rule. I am now the proud owner of the Blu Ray set of the complete Batman 1960s TV series. It cost me over a hundred smackeroonis but, after years of legal wrangling, I couldn't resist this release.
> *Thud*
> Warning to UK customers - advertised UV digital download version is only for US customers. Doesn't bother me but it may bother others.
> *Doink*
> 
> Nanananana Batman


Just an update on the Ultraviolet situation - It is now resolved and I received an access code via e-mail from Amazon (not that I'll use it).
Good news for those wishing to buy because it was withdrawn from sale for a while (and the third-party fast-buck makers were trying to shift copies at £270 a shot). It's now available again and has dropped back down to retail price.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up a few interesting movies this week.

After The Dark
the Battery
The Colony
The Host
Robocop (the new one)
Super.

The only one that I had heard of was Robocop but the others all have a very interesting premise.


----------



## Vince W

Rodders said:


> I picked up a few interesting movies this week.
> Robocop (the new one)



I would have left that one on the shelf.


----------



## Rodders

I must confess that this wasn't one of the haul that I thought was interesting, but I loved the original and wanted to give it a go.


----------



## Dan Jones

My brother-in-law has a friend who's been unemployed for donkey's years now, and spends pretty much all of his rock n' roll money on DVDs and Blu-Rays from Amazon. His house is like a small business warehouse.


----------



## tf_y

the last movie I bought was 'Star Trek - Into Darkness' .. is this bad?


----------



## Foxbat

Rod Serling's *Night Gallery *season 3. This completes my collection of Twilight Zone and Night Gallery seasons


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

_The Bob Newhart Show_ complete series on DVD.  Should be fun.  The original, unshown pilot (later recycled with about half of its footage replaced with new footage) is included as one of the extras.  No Howard, no Carol, Jerry is a fellow psychologist instead of a dentist.[/i]


----------



## Rodders

I've been struck down with flu so watching DVD's is the order of the day.

Amazon have quite a few good Blu Rays for £5 each, so I got this little bunch;

The Terminator
the Machine
Dark Star (I can't believe that I haven't seen this yet)
How I Live Now
Safety Not Guaranteed
XMen:1st Class
Battlestar Galactica: The Plan. 

I also picked up Eureka the complete series and Eerie Indiana.


----------



## Foxbat

Game Of Thrones season 4


----------



## Vince W

Withnail & I on blu-ray.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Bought, received, and quickly watched the complete series (not the movie) _Logan's Run_.  Not that great, but not terrible.


----------



## dask

From Amazon:


----------



## HanaBi

Recently bought DVD/BR boxsets for some old cop shows that I enjoyed so much during my youth:-

Hill Street Blues
NYPD Blue
Law & Order
Homicide - Life on the Streets.

I then did what I usually do with my DVD collection, and transfer them onto my local NAS box hooked up to my network and watch them at my leisure via my trusty remote control and Plex.


----------



## Starbeast

*Rocko's Modern Life - The Complete Series* (1993 -1996)

A wacky animal-people cartoon about an Australian wallaby named Rocko, who moved overseas to live among the strange inhabitants of America. He and his dog, Spunky, make friends quickly with a dim-witted bull named Heffer (who was raised by a wolf family), and a neurotic turtle named, Filbert.

It's more of an animated show for grown-ups that are big kids at heart, rather than for very young children, because of the numerous adult situations (some scenes had to be censored). Today it has become a cult classic, and all 52 episodes are collected on DVD along with a few nice extras.


----------



## Anne Spackman

Gladiator  (my favorite film)
Braveheart (my other favorite film)
Kingdom of Heaven
Argo
TLOR trilogy

I used to have a lot more, including all of the Star Wars films, but I have been downsizing and donating to my local library, where I can rent videos easily.

Right now I have The Last Samurai to watch as well.


----------



## BAYLOR

Picked up 3 films today .  *Journey to the Center of the Earth * 1959  . *Voyage to the the  Bottom of the Sea* 1961  and *Doom.  * allll three filsm for 20 dollars.


----------



## dask

Saw a Lucio Fulchi collection at Amazon I'd like to get but it's blu-ray and all I have is a regular dvd player. Will blu-ray play on it? Don't need blu-ray quality, if it played like a traditional dvd that'd be okay with me.


----------



## Foxbat

dask said:


> Saw a Lucio Fulchi collection at Amazon I'd like to get but it's blu-ray and all I have is a regular dvd player. Will blu-ray play on it? Don't need blu-ray quality, if it played like a traditional dvd that'd be okay with me.


 No. Blu ray will play DVD.
DVD player will not play Blu Ray.


----------



## dask

I was afraid of that. On the other hand it might not be a bad idea to upgrade my system a notch, streamlining it in the process. That way, with one machine instead of two, I'd be able to watch both formats, relieving me of the odious task disposing of a dvd collection I could no longer watch. Haven't priced them yet, but they can't be that expensive, can they?


----------



## Rodders

I just got The Clone Wars the complete series 1 to 5
Parks and Rec series 6
Blade Runner bluray.


----------



## Foxbat

dask said:


> I was afraid of that. On the other hand it might not be a bad idea to upgrade my system a notch, streamlining it in the process. That way, with one machine instead of two, I'd be able to watch both formats, relieving me of the odious task disposing of a dvd collection I could no longer watch. Haven't priced them yet, but they can't be that expensive, can they?


I picked up a Sony Blu Ray player for around £60 on the internet so they're not too bad.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVAOCEM/?tag=brite-21


----------



## dask

Foxbat said:


> I picked up a Sony Blu Ray player for around £60 on the internet so they're not too bad.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVAOCEM/?tag=brite-21


Thank you. We were shopping at Fred Meyers last night and I wandered over to the electronics section and saw a Magnavox on sale for $58. So they are affordable especially as my plain old dvd player cost $99 on sale when I picked it up seven, eight years ago. The cheapest at that time.


----------



## Foxbat

Picked up the first three seasons of American Horror Story on DVD. Watched four episodes of season one and really enjoying it so far


----------



## BAYLOR

I Picked up *Metal Hurlant Chronicles   *The Complete series.  It's offbeat but entertaining.


----------



## Rodders

Bluray Interstellar, sin City 2, Predestination and Spider-Man 2.


----------



## Foxbat

I got myself all 3 of the original Star Trek series a while back (digitally remastered). I've finally made time to watch some on my new 50 inch TV and have to say the episodes look absolutely stunning. 

Kudos to the digital remasterers (is there such a profession?) for doing such a fine job


----------



## Rodders

The Interview

Kingsman


----------



## Mad Alice

the Hobbit


----------



## BAYLOR

*Journey to The Center of the Earth *1959 classic stuff.


----------



## dask

One of my very favorites.


----------



## Vince W

Been on a bit of a blu-ray jag of late. I've picked up *Guardians of the Galaxy*, *2001: A Space Odyssey*, *2010: The Year We Make Contact*, *Man of Steel*, *Paddington*, *Enemy Mine*, and *Alien Nation*.


----------



## Foxbat

*The Killing* series 1-3, *The Bridge *series 1&2 and Danish movie  *The Hunt*.


----------



## Rodders

Jupiter Ascending and Ex-Machina


----------



## Vince W

Rodders said:


> Jupiter Ascending



So you're the one who bought it.


----------



## Rodders

It looks like it could be good fun. 

I also got Chappie.


----------



## Vince W

Ordered* E.T.* and* Big Trouble in Little China* on blu-ray. They should be here today.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Some discounted DVD's in the mail:

Another collection of Ernie Kovacs stuff. This one is his specials for ABC.

A collection of very early Jonathan Winters on TV stuff.

The Lost Moment (1947), because it's based on "The Aspern Papers" by Henry James.

Some complete series:

Fractured Flickers -- I vaguely remember this as a kid; silent movies with funny dubbing.

Kolchak: The Night Stalker -- I've seen all these more than once, of course, but now we have them all together.

The Fugitive -- Never saw this; should be good.


----------



## Foxbat

For me...Walking Dead season 5 has arrived


----------



## dask

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Fractured Flickers -- I vaguely remember this as a kid; silent movies with funny dubbing.


I really liked it. Not sure how much of it would go over today. I'm thinking of the clip of some Indians preparing to burn someone at the stake and the narrator saying:

Indian, oh Indian
We blame so much on you
When all you do is sing and dance
And have a barbeque

Suspect it would cause a firestorm today.


----------



## Vince W

*Tomorrowland*. I know it didn't do well in the cinema, but I rather quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

_Route 66_ -- The complete series.  Never saw this.  Have seen just two episodes so far.  Very little back story is given on the two young guys wandering around the USA in their snazzy Corvette.  Filmed entirely on location, which makes it seem rather cinematic.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Foxbat

*American Horror Story: Freakshow
The Whisperer In The Darkness
Society*

Spooky times ahead


----------



## Rodders

The Walking Dead series 2 and 3. 

I need to rewatch the first series though. Gonna have to brace myself as that was a bleak ending.


----------



## Helen Oghenegweke

I recently bought the entire three seasons of Heroes for £15. It was totally worth it.


----------



## Foxbat

Got myself a copy of Republic's 1940 *The Drums Of Fu Manchu* to add to my old serial collection.


----------



## AE35Unit

Vince W said:


> Been on a bit of a blu-ray jag of late. I've picked up *Guardians of the Galaxy*, *2001: A Space Odyssey*, *2010: The Year We Make Contact*, *Man of Steel*, *Paddington*, *Enemy Mine*, and *Alien Nation*.


That's some eclectic mix!


----------



## Rodders

Still nor see Alien Nation. 

I just bought Z Nation and Fear The Walking Dead on Blu-Ray and Toast series 3 on DVD


----------



## dask

Small but important handful of items arrived in the mail today:












I know the last is a cd but there didn't seem to be a place to post music hauls. And it is a soundtrack, the glue that helps hold a movie together. So there!


----------



## J-Sun

dask said:


> I know the last is a cd but there didn't seem to be a place to post music hauls.



It's been sleeping awhile, but it's there: CD Hauls


----------



## dask

J-Sun said:


> It's been sleeping awhile, but it's there: CD Hauls


Thanks for the link. Just reposted my haul where it should be.


----------



## Jaxx

Mad Max trilogy, Peaky Blinders boxed sets (Historical, so so good).

Also, The Walking Dead season 1-5 currently on season 2 started season one this morning and aiming to finish the lot this weekend. Wish me luck.


----------



## Vince W

I love Tampopo and it was finally available at a reasonable price. Mr. Baseball is just one of those films I like that no one else seems to.


----------



## dask




----------



## Rodders

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Got a bunch of stuff in the mail.  Complete _Star Trek_ (original series, to replace our previous set; the visual quality seems much better); complete _The Wild, Wild West_; *Abar, the First Black Superman* (seems to be an insane blaxploitation flick); *Fitzwilly* (Dick van Dyke comedy); *The Fearless Vampire Hunters, or, Pardon Me, But Your Teeth Are in My Neck* (Roman Polanski's horror comedy); *Within Our Gates* (early, silent African-American drama); *The Seventh Sin* (Eleanor Parker drama, from the Somerset Maugham novel _The Painted Veil_); a collection of early TV appearances by James Dean.


----------



## J Riff

I found a raft of modren movies, but traded them off for a few books, like 5000 popsongs and rubbish bios of popstars. These can sit in the bathroom and slowly get wet from the steam and it won't matter.


----------



## Rodders

The Expanse, Humans and Childhood's End.


----------



## Foxbat

*Fog And Crimes *Season One.
I've heard good things about this Italian detective series so now I just need to find the time to watch it.


----------



## Rodders

Killjoys series 1. 

Orphan Black series 2 (Need to pick up series 1 now.)


----------



## Frost Giant

Rick and Morty Seasons 1 and 2. Worth every penny. I can't wait for Season 3 to begin.


----------



## Rodders

Ive been trying to pick up SF films that aren't too mainstream and that take me out of my viewing norms. I just got Maggie, Europa Report and something called Love, which looks very interesting.


----------



## J-Sun

Rodders said:


> Europa Report



That's one of my favorite movies of the last few years (based on a single viewing - need to watch it again). It might be slow to some, and the intentionally glitchy "found footage" style was initially off-putting even to me but it eases up after awhile and I got into it and thought it was great overall. Deserves to be much better known. Maybe it'll become a "cult classic" someday?


----------



## J-Sun




----------



## Rodders

Dark Matter, Series two
Z Nation, series two
Lucifer, series 1
Preacher, series 1.


----------



## Rodders

The End
Debug
The Anomoly. 

All on Blu Ray.


----------



## HanaBi

Am a big fan of Japanese actor/director, Takeshi Kitano, and have had the great pleasure of watching nearly all of his films over the last 20 years or so.

But now a handful are coming through as BluRay releases, so couldn't resist buying what I would consider some of his best work:-

Zatoichi
Outage / Beyond Outrage
Battle Royale
Kikurijiro
A Scene By The Sea
Dolls

and of course, Hanabi!

Not a cheap option, but quite frankly I don't care, because the end result of all these films is superb!


----------



## AE35Unit

Picked up a film called The Butler, starring Forest Whittaker, in poundland


----------



## AE35Unit

Vince W said:


> I love Tampopo and it was finally available at a reasonable price. Mr. Baseball is just one of those films I like that no one else seems to.



Japanese noodle, lol


----------



## Rodders

Picked up Rogue One, Train to Busan and Rrival on BR yesterday


----------



## HanaBi

Bought some fairly cheap anime/mangas from Amazon :-

The seminal "Ghost in the Shell"
"Vampire Hunter"
"Patlabor"
"Patlabor 2"
"Tokyo Godfathers"
"Appleseed"
"Legend of the Overfiend"

All of them pretty decent transfers with subtitles rather than poorly-done English dubbing. And most of these were released in the early 00s, what I would consider the best era for Japanese manga.


----------



## BAYLOR

Last night I picked up the complete  *Friday the 13th The Series   *a really terrific tv show.


----------



## AlexH

I probably hadn't bought my first DVD when this thread was started but ended up with well over 100, most of which I hadn't watched until the past year. I've recently sold 58 DVDs for £15 - now to watch the rest for more of a clear out, so a reverse of what seems to be going on here...

I hadn't watched such classics as Terminator, Reservoir Dogs, Fargo, Casablanca, The Shawshank Redemption and more until recently. Fargo and Dogs were just okay, but the other 3 are excellent. Avoiding spoilers for some films and TV series is rather difficult. I'm only on series 4 of Game of Thrones, and series 3 of Breaking Bad.



HanaBi said:


> Am a big fan of Japanese actor/director, Takeshi Kitano, and have had the great pleasure of watching nearly all of his films over the last 20 years or so.
> 
> But now a handful are coming through as BluRay releases, so couldn't resist buying what I would consider some of his best work:-
> 
> Zatoichi
> Outage / Beyond Outrage
> Battle Royale
> Kikurijiro
> A Scene By The Sea
> Dolls
> 
> and of course, Hanabi!
> 
> Not a cheap option, but quite frankly I don't care, because the end result of all these films is superb!



I'm a fan too. I haven't seen Dolls or the Outrage films yet though. I'm an even bigger fan of Joe Hisaishi, who composed the soundtracks for a lot of Kitano's films. I saw him perform a few years ago and he played Summer from Kikujiro, one of my favourites.  I'm seeing him again next month, but it's for Studio Ghibli, so none of the above will feature.


----------



## HanaBi

AlexH said:


> I probably hadn't bought my first DVD when this thread was started but ended up with well over 100, most of which I hadn't watched until the past year. I've recently sold 58 DVDs for £15 - now to watch the rest for more of a clear out, so a reverse of what seems to be going on here...
> 
> I hadn't watched such classics as Terminator, Reservoir Dogs, Fargo, Casablanca, The Shawshank Redemption and more until recently. Fargo and Dogs were just okay, but the other 3 are excellent. Avoiding spoilers for some films and TV series is rather difficult. I'm only on series 4 of Game of Thrones, and series 3 of Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan too. I haven't seen Dolls or the Outrage films yet though. I'm an even bigger fan of Joe Hisaishi, who composed the soundtracks for a lot of Kitano's films. I saw him perform a few years ago and he played Summer from Kikujiro, one of my favourites.  I'm seeing him again next month, but it's for Studio Ghibli, so none of the above will feature.



Joe Hisaishi is one reason why I got so hooked on Takeshi's films! His piano signature was particularly strong throughout "Sonatine", "Hanabi" and of course "Kikujiro". But I have also listened and enjoyed his concerts, thus proving he is no one-trick pony. Shame he had a bit of a falling out with Takeshi a few years back.

Hope you enjoy the concert


----------



## AlexH

Despite posting about getting rid of DVDs a couple of posts back, I've added series 1 & 2 of 15 Storeys High (with Sean Lock & Benedict Wong), a British comedy, to my collection. I seem to be adding TV and getting rid of film.



HanaBi said:


> Joe Hisaishi is one reason why I got so hooked on Takeshi's films! His piano signature was particularly strong throughout "Sonatine", "Hanabi" and of course "Kikujiro". But I have also listened and enjoyed his concerts, thus proving he is no one-trick pony. Shame he had a bit of a falling out with Takeshi a few years back.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the concert



Great! He has quite a recognisable sound too - I remember watching a South Korean film called Welcome to Dongmakol, thinking the music sounded very familiar. When I checked, it was Joe Hisaishi. I didn't know about the falling out with Takeshi - that's a shame.


----------



## dask

Picked up a couple of videos at the library's annual Blossom Time book sale. $1 each.


----------



## ErikB

I have a lot of DVD's. Let's see...

Comedies/Family movies:

Captain Ron
50 First Dates
Better Off Dead
Office Space
I Spy
Night Shift
Scrubs (Season 1 - 8)
The Whole Nine Yards
Twins
Junior
Kindergarten Cop
Cutthroat Island
Finding Memo
Analyze This
Quigley Down Under
The Secret

Science Fiction/Fantasy:

Judge Dredd
Star Wars (Episode 3 & 7)
Chronicles of Riddick
Star Trek Nemesis
John Carter of Mars
The Hobbit (1, 2, & 3)
Lord of the Rings (Extended Edition with the making of appendices)
Battlestar Galactica (Seasons 1, 2, 2.5, 3)
Battlestar Galactica Mini Series
Battlestar Galactica Razor
Warcraft
Underworld
Underworld Evolution

Action/Adventure/Drama/Historical:

Lethal Weapon 1 - 4
Cobra
Running Scared
Flesh and Blood
Red Dragon
Desperado
Point Break
A History of Violence
Troy (Plus making of)
Daredevil (Plus making of)
Triple X
Gladiator
Last of the Mohicans
The Emerald Forest
The Legend of Tarzan

Monster Movies:

Lake Placid
Godzilla
King Kong
Reign of Fire

Documentaries/Nature:

Predators
Great White Death
20 Years with Dolphins
Living with Wolves
Disney's Earth
Planet Earth (1 - 5)
Spiders and Beetles
National Geographic in Search of the Jaguar
National Geographic Predators and Hunters



I'm waiting to get Guardians of the Galaxy 1 and 2 (when it comes out on DVD).


----------



## dask

Wow, you ever sleep?


----------



## ErikB

dask said:


> Wow, you ever sleep?



I have heard of this... a state of unconsciousness right?

LOL


----------



## dask

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rodders

Killjoys series 2. 

Very much looking forward to watching this.


----------



## dask

No bar hopping this weekend:


----------



## Vince W

Quite a haul today:

The Manhattan Project
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
Flight of the Navigator
Firefox
Back to School
Weird Science
Waiting for God (complete series)


----------



## AstroZon

I just finish watching Twin Peaks, The Complete Series (The Definitive Gold Box Edition.)  Our library district has it, so I checked it out.  It took me three weeks to watch it all: the pilot and 29 episodes.  I never saw it before - well just an occasional episode here and there.  I also checked out the prequel, Fire Walk With Me.  I'll watch it tonight (although my expectations are low.)

The Pilot and Season 1 are both excellent - very tight and intriguing.   Season 2 journeys into soap-opera-land fairly quickly, but it's still good except for a few ridiculous tangents (i.e, the Civil War) and more than a few unresolved subplots (but I guess that's why Lynch finally made Season 3.)   

One thing that struck me, especially during Season 2, is how it almost segues into The X Files.


----------



## J-Sun

Christmas was very good to my DVD shelves. I got _Rogue One_ and seasons two and three of the Miller/Liu _Elementary_.


----------



## AE35Unit

My partner came home with *Forbidden Planet* on DVD the other day. She's a good partner!


----------



## dask

Another video rental is biting the dust. $5.99 each or five for $20. Well, I can handle that occasionally. Doing my best to avoid slop, here's what I walked out with:



 




 





Chelsea Quinn Yarbro wrote the novelization for DEAD AND BURIED so thought that might be worth watching; BYZANTIUM has Saoirse Ronan so figured couldn't go wrong with that; read good things about THE MIDNIGHT MEAT TRAIN in Rue Morgue so that seemed like a good bet; have PHANTASM 1-4 so thought why not get number 5; don't know nothin' about Umberto Lenzi but since everyone knows a little Euro trash is good for the soul how could I not secure the only copy left of his SEVEN BLOOD STAINED ORCHIDS for personal amelioration?


----------



## dask

It's hard to believe an hour has gone by since I made the above post. Now it's too late. I used a term I shouldn't have: Euro trash. I first seen it in the horror magazine Rue Morgue and without giving it a second thought it just shot off the tip of my type writing fingers as easily as Spaghetti Western or Bollywood. Should have used giallo or something along those lines. If I offended anyone in Europe I sincerely apologize. I just ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer. Never have been, never will be.


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Marjorie Prime and Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## Judderman

dask said:


> It's hard to believe an hour has gone by since I made the above post. Now it's too late. I used a term I shouldn't have: Euro trash.


As long as you aren't saying all Euro's are trash I don't think that is an insult. You get "trash" everywhere. There used to be an eye opening tv program called Eurotrash.


----------



## dask

Don't worry. I most emphatically do not think all Euro's are trash. Leone's my all time favorite director and I was born to listen to Ennio Morricone.


----------



## dask

The Signature Collection of you know who arrived yesterday:


----------



## Rodders

I bought the first two series of Black Mirror. I haven't seen any of these yet, so i think i may be in for a bit of a treat.


----------



## Rodders

An impulse buy of the Babylon 5 box set DVD. I predict a rewatch in my near future.  

I also bought the complete Andromeda box set too. I only ever dipped my toes into this and have only watched perhaps half a dozen episodes, but I’m hoping that I get into it.


----------



## Ninjastarfury

My wife picked up The Roommate & Fifty Shades of Grey on Blu-ray from Poundland yesterday. For a pound I'll give anything a shot. I watched The Roommate last night and it's a pretty standard Bunny Boiler. It probably should have got to the point much quicker but I've seen far worse.


----------



## Rodders

Killjoys series 3 and Star Wars: The Last Jedi.


----------



## Foxbat

*I,  Tonya *(superb) *The Shape of Water *(still to watch but with all the football, F1 and Tour de France on TV, it could be a while before I see this).


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Twilight Zone *season one.  This is best anthology series of all time,  for alot of reasons.


----------



## reiver33

Versailles, season 3 - given my work pattern I kept missing episodes when it was on tv


----------



## Rodders

I have been a bit behind on my DC movie watching and the last DC film I saw was The Dark Knight Rises. I just bought Wonder Woman (which I started last year, but never got around to finishing) and The Justice League.

I also got Pacific Rim: Uprising.


----------



## Rodders

I haven't seen too much of the newer Doctor Who series and really needed to address that. I bought the first 5 series just now and will start watching soon.


----------



## Rodders

Killjoys series 4 and Z Nation series 5


----------



## dask

Couple of goodies for movie night:


----------



## HanaBi

Bought  TV documentaries, "*Long Way Round*" and "*Long Way Down*" from a charity shop for a tenner a few days ago.

Both aired over 10 years ago, starring Ewan McGregor and Charlie Boorman; and their epic motorcycle adventures travelling around the world from London to New York (LWR), and then John O'Groats to South Africa (LWD)


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

We went completely nuts and bought a whole bunch of old TV series on DVD, mostly complete series.  _Naked City_, _The Untouchables_, the first five seasons of _Saturday Night Live_, etc.

First one being watched:  _The Addams Family_.

Most frustrating:  The "complete series" of _The Munsters_ contains two copies of season one and none of season two.

Biggest purchase:  The complete series _Dark Shadows_, which comes in a huge coffin-shaped box and weighs about fifteen pounds.


----------



## Al Jackson

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> We went completely nuts and bought a whole bunch of old TV series on DVD, mostly complete series.  _Naked City_, _The Untouchables_, the first five seasons of _Saturday Night Live_, etc.
> 
> First one being watched:  _The Addams Family_.
> 
> Most frustrating:  The "complete series" of _The Munsters_ contains two copies of season one and none of season two.
> 
> Biggest purchase:  The complete series _Dark Shadows_, which comes in a huge coffin-shaped box and weighs about fifteen pounds.


I recently got DVDs of SCTV.... where I live , 4th largest city in the USA, for some reason, Second City Television never had a complete airing, never knew why. SCTV had a continuing setting of the 'Melonville' TV station with a continuing  cast of characters played by a fairly fixed set of actors. It was kind of a mix of SNL skits and a mild form of off-the-wall Monty Python... some improvisation in the continuing story. This show reminded  me of the Bob and Ray (who played about 100 different character) radio show , understated , sometimes absurdist , with a lot of satire on radio shows and advertising, you had to pay attention since a lot of humor depended on the history of characters , a very funny show. SCTV did this too, without a live audience or dreaded laugh track. All the stars of SCTV went on to bigger things, the show was unique for TV , can't say I have seen anything like it since.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

_SCTV_ was great.  We have some DVD's of their work also, although I don't think you can get the complete series.  I also very much like _Kids in the Hall_.


----------



## Harpo

Having recently got myself a cheap telly with DVD player, today I finally browsed the DVDs in my local charity shops, and came home with a heap of fine things and possibly some appalling rubbish, but for 50p does it matter?
The Chronsesque highlights of today's haul are Rogue One, Interstellar, Iron Man 1&2, Thor, Hot Tub Time Machine, Quest For Fire, Ghostbusters 1&2, Troll Hunter, and Going Postal.
Plus ten other things, comedy and that

Knowing what I'm like, I shall probably be posting in this thread several times a year from now on.


----------



## Rodders

Aniara. 



A Swedish SF movie set  on a lost colony ship. Thought it looked pretty interesting.


----------



## Rodders

The Expanse, Season 3.


----------



## Rodders

Black Mirror series 3 and 4


----------



## Rodders

I bought a few cheaper Blu Rays today.

Replicas
Mortal Engines
Annihilation
The Dead Don’t Die


----------



## Harpo

This year I’ve been getting a few DVDs, from Stornoway charity shops.

mostly recently I got series 1&2 of Star Trek TNG, and series 2&4 of Red Dwarf, and Sharknado 1-4.
And something called Starship Rising, which I’d never heard of.


----------



## Harpo

Major update. Last week I remembered that in 2015 I loaned some DVDs to some friends, so I finally asked for them back.

today a huge box arrived. My returned DVDs (Morecambe & Wise series 1-3, Bewitched series 1, Monty Python series 1) plus some bonus ones gifted to me, including Blackadder Back & Forth, Muppets From Space, Eddie The Eagle, Mighty Boosh, Basket Case trilogy, and *dramatic pause* a massive complete set of Babylon 5 (series 1-5, pilot, five films, and a series called Crusade)
I’ve never watched any Babylon 5, might start my own thread for it.


----------



## dask

Arrived today:


----------



## JunkMonkey

Harpo said:


> And something called Starship Rising, which I’d never heard of.



For very good reason.  It's AWFUL!


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> For very good reason.  It's AWFUL!



Did it win the  Razzie award ?


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> Did it win the  Razzie award ?



I dunno.  My film diary from 2018 describes it as a "horrible horrible mess of a SF film in which Neil Johnson (I didn't spot his name in the credits otherwise I would have left it on the shelf - even at 50p) demonstrates that even after directing films for 20 odd years he still hasn't learnt a thing. "

I was even ruder on IMDb:


> Every film should have a drinking game. It's the law.
> 
> For this film - and possibly (given what I have seen of his other works) all of Neil Johnson's movies - what you need are some very honest people and a LOT of drink.
> 
> These are the rules:
> 
> Every two minutes pause the film and ask, "Has anyone got any idea at all what is going on?" and if no one can honestly come up with ANY rational explanation for the previous scene then everyone takes a shot. The beauty of this game is that after twenty minutes when everyone is paralytically drunk the thing might actually start to make some sense.



I still have the DVD of it filed away.  I may give it another go one masochistic day.  (But as a strict teetotaller I'm not sure I'll make it to the end. )


----------



## AE35Unit

dask said:


> Arrived today:
> View attachment 91427


Ah Alan Ladd, who I'm told my dad resembled when younger


----------



## dask

My Louise Brooks video finally arrived today. Oh, and John Wayne is in it too.


----------



## Rodders

The Babylon 5 box set.



It's about time i rewatched this.


----------



## reiver33

Although, for personal reasons, I find “Sleeping In Light” hard to rewatch.


----------



## Rodders

Me too, but a beautiful ending to an incredible series. No cop out, whatsoever.


----------



## reiver33

Mister Morden should have had his own prequel series...


----------

